# It's time to get serious.. damn it!



## Sosunni (Feb 21, 2002)

OK - so it's February 21st, 2002.  I'm 38 - STILL single  and at the rate I'm going I realized I'd better either join a co-ed Gym or switch sides if I want to be married by 50!  

I've been lifting for years...so, the issues isn't what am I DOING wrong... it's what I'm EATING that's wrong.  And, I know it.

What I really need to do is eliminate the wine.  I LOVE wine... but... it's just time to push it aside and allow one day a week to endulge and that doesn't mean 2 bottles in a day. 

I don't drink during the week anymore - it's the first step to changing this 'habit' or addition.  Call it what you will.  I've often given thought to the 'am I an alcoholic' possibility and yea, that could very well be the case.. and the fact that I have a cupboard full of booze that I don't touch is irrevelant.  So, I don't drink during the week anymore but I can sure blow my progress of protein shakes, creatine and great exercise program from Friday night to Sunday night!

So... I have joined a new co-ed Gym in Livermore, CA... and up until the end of January, have been there every morning at 5am for cardio...and just finally got the courage up to lift around the boys.  BUT, they're starting to accept me and understand that I do know what I'm doing for the most part and DO look like I work out... except this belly!  I'm happy with most parts but not my belly... and my triceps could be thinner.

SO, I'm convinced that if I am on here, I can get some support from all you experts out there in 'tv land' and get my butt outta bed and into the gym 5-6 days a week and NOT drink wine every night!


----------



## craig777 (Feb 21, 2002)

Go get em. Stick to it.

I love red wine also, but try to have it only on Saturdays right now. When I get close to the contest I want to enter this year I will have to stop.

75% of this is not in the gym but what you eat. You can do it.


----------



## Sosunni (Feb 21, 2002)

Go get em. Stick to it. 

I love red wine also, but try to have it only on Saturdays right now. When I get close to the contest I want to enter this year I will have to stop. 

75% of this is not in the gym but what you eat. You can do it.
___

Thanks Craig.  That's just it - I KNOW it's all my eating... and I'm frustrated that I keep ignoring that and saying "I'm working so hard, why is it NOT working!?"

Thanks for your support!!

Suz


----------



## Sosunni (Feb 21, 2002)

And - To Top it off... today's horoscope:
LEO
You're in a perfect frame of mind to start a company, propose marriage or make some grand gesture toward the future. Knowledge is endless and infinitely useful. Expand your community with an ideal offer.


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 1, 2002)

March 1, 2002 - I'm off to a good start.  I'm home from Vegas and ready to get focused!  

I was up at 5 am - in the gym by 5:20 and did 30 minutes of cardio on that cross-robics machine (I LOVE that thing) and did chest.  I got a little frustrated though... since this is a new gym to me (the co-ed one) I tried to do decline flyes and after getting on the decline bench, I felt like I was standing on my head!  I asked a guy if he could adjust it for me, as I was not able to, and he just looked at my shaking his head... I don't think he spoke english.  (Hispanic communites in livermore too)... so I just stopped.  BUT, I did to bench press, incline flies and a weid pecdec machine that really used my bi's.  Maybe it's operator error (I woudn't be surpised!).

I need to spend a morning or a day in there and try all the machines ones to get an idea as to how and what it works for one and then I can have more flexibility on what exercises to do when.

I had a protein shake about an hour later and some creatine.  Feeling somewhat tired but I think I have this head sinus thing going on... my head felt like those in "Scanners" on the plan on Wednesday... It felt like someone was trying to pop my eyeball out with a phillips screwdriver!!  I have a dr appt for Monday if they can't take me today JUST to make sure I didn't have an aneurysm or something.  (Doubtful but I'm no dr). 

Tomorrow, I have way much to do.. now that PigBoy's moved out  I can move the weight bench in there, buy a little tv and do yoga n schtuff.

Looking forward to the down time... been going too long that I got frustrated to tears yesterday... not an often occurence.

So - Happy Friday to all, it's a no wine night and I'm going to welcome it with open arms after 4 days in vegas and stapping on the old feedbag and drinking wine like it's water.

Have a wonderful weekend!!

Suz


----------



## CLPgold (Mar 1, 2002)

I hear ya on the booze.  

I LOVE BEER!!!  I can't keep it in the house.  No matter the amount, I will drink it til it's all gone, and want more...

Bob and Doug McKenzie are my heros LOL.


----------



## Winny (Mar 2, 2002)

*YOU CAN DO IT!!*

You can do it!!  Just get into that mindset that your body is more important to you than the wine.

I've been there!  I like nothing more than to go out and club Friday and Saturday, then sit on my ass on Sunday, attempting to recover.....but I decided that my fitness was more important than my partying.

Hope this helps your motivation!!

I like this site.  I'm a regular voyeur on some other sites.  Everyone here seems to get along, and pump each other up!  That's what I like to see.  Hope to see everyone around the threads.

Winny


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks for your responses guys.. or should I say ladies :smile:

I'm gettin in the groove alright.  I've even told all my friends my goal for March...and that if they're asking me out for drinks or the like, I'm just telling them that it's a challange I don't need at the beginning of this new program.

Thanks again for the support from all that read this.  I'm pretty determined now!

Suz


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 3, 2002)

March 2, 2002 - and a Saturday even!!

Up and at the gym at 8:15 - didn't have any vino last night, just aqua... so far so good.

I did 30  minutes Cardio on the Cross-robics maching
and then legs:

Squats: 12@30#, 10@35#, 8@40#, 6@45#, 12@40#
Sled - no weight, one leg at a time.. 12/10/7
Hams - 30# 12/10/8
Quads - 33# 12/10/8
Calves - 35# 12/10/8

Shoulders
Serratus 70# 12/10/8
DB Press 14# 12/10/8
Upright Rows with curl bar 20# 12/10/8

Feeling it a little this morning in the legs and shoulders.  May up the weight but not to 'spotter' weight.  

Did pretty good with eating.  My needy, high maintenance friend and I had lunch at a local winery (NOW you know why I'm so challanged) and we agreed to only split a bottle of wine and I had a tri-tip sand and 1/2 a salad.  Dinner was bbq'd fajita burritos with ava, cheese, ff sour and salsa on a WHITE flour... Oh.. and these chips that I found are JUST like in the authentic restaurants - tick and salty!  Yum!!  And.. yes, I had wine...

So, the Whole Wheat fours and no cheese will be my lunch this week.

Good for me!!!! 

Suzq


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 3, 2002)

March 3... ahh... night time...

No gym today... Sundays will be a day of rest... yea, right!  As if mowing my 2 40ft lawns, rotating the compost bin, doing laundry, setting up the weight room with the new tv and stereo receiver I bought :bounce: I'm like totally reada doode.

Lond day... no wine though... I've heald true so far.  I was congested tonight though so I had some Thera-flu nighttime... it has alcohol but I don't have anything that will clear me up and not keep me up.. so, the intention was right; i WAS not able to breathe... dr appt tomorrow am.  

So, tomorrow's gonna be... back maybe... or bi's/tri's... we'll see what's available when I get there.  Then, hopefully, in addition to hittin the gym in the am for cardio and lifting - I'm going to try and kickboxing class tues night, the yoga wednesday and I'm sure by the time the kickboxing class on thursday rolls around, I won't be able to move... like last time.  We'll see... I'll just do what I can do.

So.. good night and good job to me.  It's always nice when you keep promises to yourself... almost more then when you keep them to others - it's easier to go back on your word when you only have you to get mad at.

Suzq


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 4, 2002)

Monday, Monday Monday!  :cheer:

Not a bad start.

Gym 5:15 - started with Bi's

Inclide curls
12@10#
10@15#
6@20#
8@15#
10@10#

Barbell curls
12x3@14#
Hammer curls
13@8#
13@ 10#
13@10
Maybe up the wt

Tricep push downs
15@30#
15@40#
15@50#

Skull crushers
3x15 @10 # bar
Tricep push downs with rope
12@30#
10@40#
8@50#

Abs
Cable crunches
3x20@90#
Crunches on slight incline bench 3x20

30 Minute Cross-Robics

I feel good.. da da da da da da da.. .like I knew that I would now.. da da da da da da da.. I'ma freak...da da da da da da da like a major geek now da da da da da

Ohh.. Monday's are baaaadd.

:daizy:

Suzq


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 4, 2002)

Hmmm.. looks like those little smilie faces that I've seen on other forums don't work here.  

Now I know....


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 4, 2002)

mmMMMm... day's almost over.   Not bad for a Monday... went BACK to the gym after work and did 30 MORE minutes of cardio on that cross-robics machine.  I LOVE that thing... and people think I'm flipping nuts. 

A girl at work today said I looked skinny (I'm a size 10 btw)  I decided that I didn't look skinning ... my boobs looked bigger.   It's all an optical illusion I say!!  

Went to the dr this morning - more ear issues.    He's referring me to an ENT (ear nose and throat) from Sanford Medical Center.  Maybe they can actually fix me... well, not F I X me.. but fix my ears.  See, I'm one of these blessed individuals who get ear infections E V E R Y  D A M N        T I M E  I'm sick.  I've had an ear drum rupture in high school.... I've had a skin graph done... yea, it's a serious things... whatever so I was sick a month ago and it appears that it's not cleared up yet.  

I just want to be normal... is that too much to ask.... or just to far from possible!?! 

Tomorrow's that kickboxing class with Satan   Last time I took that class I couldn't walk right until Saturday without clear visible signs of difficulty! 

Pray for me!!


Q


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 5, 2002)

March 5 - 5 days in - 26 days to go.  It takes 21 days to make or break a habit so I've got 16 more for that to kick in.. .but this is good.  I've been doing this so long that it really takes a short time to get in and just get it done!

This morning... I did back.. or should I say, I got back!    Sorry... warped sense of humor too early in the am for that!

Back:

Low pully rows
3x12@70#

Bentover one arm DB rows
1x12@20#
1x10@20#
1x8@20#
These got really hard at the end.

Lat Pulldowns
3x15@50#
Reverse Grip pulldowns
1x15@40#

The - I knocked out some cable crunches 3x20@90#
and then the Cross-Robics machine for 30 minutes

I got a great compliment from one of the regular early morning guys.  First, he said that when he saw me, he was going to go sit on the x-robics machine... see, no one uses it.  BUT, I decided that it's better to just lift first since by the time I get to lifting, there's more people and less freedom.  It works well.  He also said that I had a good work out.. for a girl.  Of course he qualified that by saying that he didn't mean that in a bad way... and said most women come in and do a little this and a little of that and then leave.  Not me baby... I'm knockin 'em out.

So... it's kickboxing at 6:30....

Still pray for me 

Q


----------



## craig777 (Mar 5, 2002)

You go girl, keep at it.  

I love kickboxing, or I should say it is a love/hate relationship. Although I have stopped for right now to try and put on some mass.  You must have the same kickboxing instructor that I have. Satan I mean.  I actually like her, she just always yells at me to try harder. I'll give her harder.

Hope your ears get better. I have a friend that has had a sinus infection it seems since I met him 13 years ago. I guess some people just seem to get infections.


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 5, 2002)

Checking up on my hunh Craig?!   I'm hanging in there.

I just so used to my ears being a pain in the ass.  For once I'd like just have a cold.. not a cold and an ear infection and a trip to the dr and staying home and pain bla bla bla.  I JUST want a regular cold!  Get this, this is great.. I JUST learned a month ago that not everyone hears some sort of crackling in their ears when they swallow.  I do... every time... I thought it was normal.  I only discovered it as I took Theraflu when I was sick at the end of January and it didn't happen.  I thought it was the weirdest thing.. until I told someone... and they were "what   - I never hear crackling in my head."  

It will be weird if they can fix anything... I'm afraid I may have bionic hearing and then I'll NEVER sleep again!!!

Sleeping in's bad enough with my parrott and my cat... both meowing!

Anyway, thanks again.. and for checking in on me.  I'm getting there.. but I think I'm doing too much.  See next post.  (Stay tuned?)

Suzq


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 5, 2002)

Good GOD!  I just wrote this big long diatribe and POOF - it's GONE!!!!

OK, nutshell, I'll elaborate tomorrow.. 

I DID the asskicking class  - came home and took a bath.... my body's a tired one!!!


----------



## dase78 (Mar 6, 2002)

even Wise men procrastinate, they just make time to


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 6, 2002)

March 5, 2002.  Recap of yesterday.  (This time I typed it up on Wordfirst!) 

Got to the gym for the kickboxing class with Satan.  Here I was thinking that like last time, we???d start with arms and punches and I did legs on Saturday to ensure that I???d be able to endure what he was dishing out.  So??? what happens??? we start with legs??? 35 FLIPPING minutes of kicks forward and backward, then forward then sideways, then forward, then knee ups, then forward??? .can you say Hip Flexors??!!  After I finally massaged my right hamstring so it no longer felt like a pit bull was attached to it,  we THEN started with big wide slow arm circles??? forward and backward for what seemed like an hour and a half.  Satan also seems to think we ain???t got to rhythm.. well, if he???s PICK music that HAS a beat, MAYBE we???d HAVE rhythm!  Actually, Satan???s  a nice guy??? good sense of humor.  At one point, he says ???how come all your faces are red and mine???s not???  well, Satan is African-American. OK, his name???s Anthony but I think Satan fits better ??? especially when referring to his asskicking class.

I handled the class and of course, this now makes going to the gym 4x times Monday!  Hmm.. overdoing it??  Perhaps??? but my night visits allow me 2 things.  I???m checking out the ???meat??? that???s there (Suzie needs a date!!) AND I knock out another 30 minutes of cardio.  If I have nothing going on after work.. since I HAVE no life, then I go.

I got home and felt moderate seizing of my lower extremities so I thought a hot bath was in order.  Let me ask this??? can you get electrocuted when you drop a cordless phone in the bathtub or is only a toaster?  Yes, I was ON the phone in the tub while my cat continued to meow simultaneously with the bird??? who had to meow back constantly.  I finally threw bubbles at Kitty (yes.. that???s his name???and there???s a story there too.. as there is with EVERY aspect of this ???experience??? God calls my life) he then stood juussst outside the bathroom door and meowed, still along with Crockett, so of course, I got out.  It was a short hot bath but a good one.

I haven???t gone into my eating habits but I will now.

After the gym, I have creatine and (hopefully) w/in an hour, a EAS Myoplex light protein shake.  
10 or 11ish, I have some sort of fruit ??? half an apple with P.Butter, ¼ cantaloupe, few strawberries.  
1:00 lunch??? which has been a salad the last few days??? I usually eat a normal meal for lunch.
4 pm ??? a light meal.  This week it???s flank stead on a whole wheat tortilla.
8 pm EAS Advantage low carb shake.

Next week or maybe I'll save that for next Month, I want to try and expand my food choices.  You see, I'm the picky eater in my family... or should I say in my hell.  Parents divorced early and mom used to put in front of me what I WOULD eat... not what was any different or new.  Now, my New Years Resolution (and I have to do for February still) was to try a different fish each month.  I don't eat fish... I've never liked it BUT I've also never been exposed and I won't try new stuff when I'm out as I KNOW I won't eat it.   I even had cauliflower for the first time 2 weeks ago.. how scary is that!?

I'd like to introduce and get used to tuna, hard boiled eggs, cottage cheese (eww) and the like, if my body will allow it.  Maybe salsa has to be mixed in with everything now!

I???m more than open to comments and opinions on my habits.  Although I've been working out for years, I'm really new at this ???really getting serious??? thing so any insight is greatly appreciated.

And, I know this is probably way more information than the normal person puts in their online journal??? but hey??? I???m enjoying it and that's really all that matters - hope you are too.

Q


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 6, 2002)

March 6, 2002

Well, my light that's on a timer went on at the usual time - 4:45 and I rolled over to take my extra 15 minutes of sleep and when I awoke - an HOUR had passed.  So, I turned off the light, and went back to sleep... for ANOTHER hour.  I'm sorta surprised.  I didn't go to bed until 11 which is too late when you're up at 5 am... and between that and my asskicking last night, I presume my body really needed the rest.  So, no gym this morning - hoping to go in about 30 minutes though (to my all girly gym - close to work... my regular gym's close to home) and do chest and some cardio.  May go to the co-ed gym tonight and just check out some dudes.. I mean, do cardio.  

Happy Hump Day!!

Hey, if when I figure out how to attach a link, I'll post a link to some pictures I have on line... nothing special, just me over the years and recently and my most recent additions of Crockett (african Grey Parrott)  and Kitty (Maine Coon).  I need to take some pictures of Tubbs! (parakeet)

I also think I'll start do what Oprah does every day.. write what I'm thankful for today.  Today... I'm thankful for.... living alone!


----------



## craig777 (Mar 6, 2002)

Wow, those last two posts are more words than I could come up with in a whole day. 

Your first post you said you wanted to be married before 50 and the last you were thankful for living alone. Is this female reasoning?  

Just kidding


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 6, 2002)

YOU think it's bad for YOU.. Try being one of US!  Sometimes I wish I could get out of my own skin, believe me!  Maybe THAT'S  why I drink wine!


----------



## Winny (Mar 6, 2002)

*...just to clarify....*



> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Thanks for your responses guys.. or should I say ladies :smile:



Just for the record....I'm a guy.  I just have a 'soft' nickname.  It's better than my first nickname from the guys in college, "Big Ass Dave".   I like 'Winny' much better.


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 6, 2002)

Ahh - my apologies... I wonder why I thought that?! 

Well, Hey there Mr. Man!


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 6, 2002)

March 6th.. still...

I didn't eat enough today, and went to the girly gym.. or let's just call it the 'pink' gym... afterall, it IS pinkl!  

SO, did chest this afternoon:
Bench Press:  
15@35#
13@40#
12@45#
12@45#

Incline flies
15/12/10@17.5#

Decline Flies
3x15@15#

Abz
Cable crunches
1x20@90#
2x20@100#

Then.. I went to the MANLY gym and did 30 minutes of cardio.  It was tough, clearly because I didn't eat nearly enough today.

shake @ 10am (first meal.. way too late)
1:00 few bites of catalope
3:00 few bites of salad
8:00 pm - low carb shake

I've been dreaming of Pizza ever since I read it on W8's journal!  That JUSt might have to be Saturday's meal of choice!

 <---- this guy looks like a watermelon!


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Wow, those last two posts are more words than I could come up with in a whole day.



OK - so maybe I like to write a little... but I'm not a gum flapper in person.  

It really comes down to I like to share the weird crap that comes in to my head... it's sometimes just funny.  Why should I have to suffer alone with these random thoughts!?  SO... I'm a fruitcake... a very stable, well balanced .. and cute if I might ad... fruitcake.

Welcome to my hell!


----------



## craig777 (Mar 7, 2002)

> It really comes down to I like to share the weird crap that comes in to my head... it's sometimes just funny. Why should I have to suffer alone with these random thoughts!? SO... I'm a fruitcake... a very stable, well balanced .. and cute if I might ad... fruitcake.



Torture us.  

I like fruitcake.  

My wife told me it took three dates to get me to say anything, but she is glad she hung in there. Oh well.  Now she just talks and talks and talks and I sit and listen. It works very well.


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> Torture us.
> ...



OK - here's part of the weirdness of me... I was writing yesterday db - clearly for dumbbell... and I thought db looks like two women standing back to back.   

And... it would appear your wife has taught you well!


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 7, 2002)

March 7, 2002

Got to the gym early... 5:ish... did Shoulders

Millitary press
15x20# - too heavy
3@15x15#

Goodmornings (If I'm right as to what they are)
3x15@5# bar <--- wuss!

Serratus
3x15@60#

I was then going to get on my favorite cross-robics machine and at first, it wasn't on.. so I check all the plugs..one in the back one in the middle that connections to one in the floor.  OK, it's on.

So, I finish up my Serratus and come back and it's off again.  I check the plugs.. and the plug that's in the outlet on the foor... one of the prongs fell off and stayed in the outlet.  SOOO... my machine is BROKEN!  I'm not happy!!

So, IO treadmilled it for 30 minutes @4 mph (assuming that's MPH)  I guess I'm going to have to learn to run.  Eli said the same thing.. but he's right.

DIDN'T go back tonight.  7 times in 4 days is sufficient.  I'll go tomorrow morning and maybe not tomorrow nite.  It was nice to get home with light still outside.. but then I feel like I want to relax with ... none other than a glass of wine.  No worries, I made a fire instead.  It's COOOLLLl here in Northern California!!

I'm eating a real dinner tonight.. well, kinda.  Just taco meat in a salad sorta thing.  Looking forward to it!  Considering I was UNABLE to take lunch today, I had a protein shake at 8am, cantalope at 11, another shake at 2, a flank steak in a whole wt tortilla at 3:30ish.. and now, for something meatier!

Until manana!


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 8, 2002)

March 7

Leg Day!

Squats
15@35#
15@40#
15@45#
15@50#

Sled - one leg at a time - no weight
15
12
10

Hamstring curls
15@40#
12@40#
10@40#

Quad Extensions
3x15@44

Calf raises
15@90 regular
15@90# Pointed in
15@90# Pointed out
15@90# Regular
Abz - 
Cable Crunches
3x20 @90#
twists w/bar 3x30
Attempted decline crunches but after legs, my legs were too weak.  This bench is like standing on your head!!

r cross-robics machine is still broken!  So - running is what I'm trying for.  The  first ten minutes of the treadmill, I alternated walking and running a minute each.  I'm telling ya, I'm not a runner!  So, I spent the remaining 10 minutes walking and running without timing it.

I didn't go tonight - 8 times in 5 days is plenty.

Looking forward to my free day tomorrow... but I'll hit the gym in the am.

Woo Hooo for the weekend!

Today I'm thankful for a nice, comfortable $1000 mattress!


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 11, 2002)

Geez, I've not been on since March 7 - what's up with that!?!

I'll have to get my book so I do it right.. .I'll up date tonight.

And.. when do they stop sellingn those damn Girl Scout Cookies!!!  I ate a BOX of them (Tagalongs - there's only 15 in a box... ripoff!) last night!!  

BUT, I did lose 6 pounds since I started on 3/1... that works for me!  

My eating sucked after 2:30 on Saturday.. until last night when i had guac and chips for dinner... with WINE ... but I still got up early and di the gym, so I'm good.


----------



## craig777 (Mar 12, 2002)

Guacamole and chips for dinner, and wine.

When you have a cheat day girl you go for broke.  

Congrats on losing 6 lbs. Keep it up.


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 12, 2002)

OK, I'm here.  Man, 4 days off here and I forgot my password... what a dork!   

Thanks Craig for the encouragement... 6 pounds is enought to make me want to work my a$$ off again this week... so far so good.

March 8 

Squats
1x15@35
1x15@40#
1x15@45#
1x15@50

Sled - one leg at a time
15/12/10 - no weight

Hamstrings curls
15@40# (extra plate stuck for the first 4 reps)
12@40#
10@40#


Quad machine (what's the real name for that thing... I can't remember!!)
3x15@44#

Calves - standing machine
15@90# regular
15@90# toes in
15@90# toes out
15@90# regular

ABZ
Cable Crunches - 3x20@90#
Twists with bar 3x30 no wt
Tried decline crunches - legs too tired to continue.  Wuss  
 <------ drill seargent!!


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 12, 2002)

March 9

GREAT Saturday!!

So - motivation's a smigin different... there's a BOY there that's making me say "hmmmm"    He works in the am when I'm there... 5am!  There's motivation to get me there.  Of course, he's shy... and me... well, I'm like NOT.  The last one I dated said I was 'kinda' intimidating.  He was a seargent in the airforce... and I intimidate him!  Go figure.  

And now, of course I'm running out of time before work... and I got this lady that's going to suck the life out of me today with government contracting crap....   I'll update tonight.


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 12, 2002)

March 9, 2001

Incline curls
12@15#
10@15#
8@15#

Barbell curls
3x15@14#
Tricep pushdowns
15@30#
12@40#
10@50#


Skull Crushers
3x15@10#

Abz
Cable Crunches
3x20@90#

I wasn't going but I then did the asskicking class.  It was good.. but because I hadn't planned for it, I only got 2 exercies in for arms.

But - THAT"s when I discovered I now weight 149.5 lbs - Woooo Hoooooo


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 12, 2002)

March 10 - rest day

March 11 - Back/Abz

Low Rows
3x15@70#

Lat Pulldowns
5x15@30#
Reverse Grip Pulldowns
1x15@40#

Cable Crunches
1x20@90#
2x15@90# I got dizzy  Probably from the WINE the last night!!

Cross Country machine 5 minutes
Treadmill 30 minutes


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 12, 2002)

March 11 - pm

30 Minutes of Treadmill @4 mph looking at boys


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 12, 2002)

March 12 - am

My boyfriend's not there today   Bummer.

Incline Flies
3x15@15
Decline flies
3x15@10# (I should up the wt)
PecDec (normal one) 3x15@33

Cable Crunches
3x20@90#
Decline Crunches
3x15@zippo

Good morning!!


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 12, 2002)

March 12 - pm

Asskicking class.

And... my cardio maching is fixed!!


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 13, 2002)

March 13 am

Legs

Smith Machine (Increased weight)
15@40#
15@50#
15@60#
15@70#
15@40#

Sled (added weight)
15@5# each leg; one leg at a time
15@10#
15@15#

Hard but worth it.  Why is it so hard with one leg when I can do like 70+ with 2? 

Hamstring culs
3x15@40#

I swear that machine was bulit for an amazon dude.  I feel like I'm getting on a surf board it's so far off the ground. 

Calves - sitting
3x15@45#

No Abs today  - May do Abz tomorrow only... or Friday.... 

And my new boyfriend's name is Tommy   (I guess that's better than the fireman finger puppet that I bough around Christmas.  BUt come on... he IS a FINGER puppet!)  

30 Minutes x-robics machine.

Happy Wednesday!

PM - Came back and did another 30 minutse of cardio.

I've now been to the gym 16 times in 13 days


----------



## craig777 (Mar 13, 2002)

A boyfriend, well alrighty then Sosunni. You go girl.


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 13, 2002)

*Well - he doesn't know he's my boyfriend - YET!*

Ahh - he's just cute.  Cute always gets me in trouble too... cute and unemployed, cute and nice butt, cute and needs money... cute and still lives at home!!!

My new years resolution was to note date anyone under 30!  (I'm 38 if you recall)

It's all fun... nice distraction and if he doesn't pusue, I'm gonna tell him to just fake it! 

Did another 20 minutes of the x-robics machine tonight.

~ Nite all!


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 18, 2002)

I again have some catching up to do.  My log's in the car and I'm surprised I'm soo tired...  maybe from the 1.5 burritos I had for dinner...carbs carbs carbs.  Took today off.  I did the gym twice every day last week, Sat went twice, Sunday once.. need a day off.  Prolly another reason why I'm pooped.  Overworked with no breaks.

I'll be back in tomorrow and can hopefully get up to date then.  Going into the office late, have to get fingerprinted... Notary stuff.

Q


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 20, 2002)

OK ok ok, here I am... I HAVE to get this down or I'm gonna be a week behind!   

I've been good good good....

March 14 - Abz

First time I devoted an entire day to abz.. but I still can't get a lot of fatigue from them the next day.  Good or bad??

So, I did cable tick tocks
3x15@70#

OH, and I just discovered, I've been counting the plates each as 10 pounds, but the first one is 20... so all my numbers that aren't freeweights are ten pounds more.

I'm gonna have to adjust ... I'll start Monday with the new weight.

SO.. cable tick tocks
3x15@70#

Cybex Torso side to side thing
3x15@50#

Cybex ab machine
3x15@70#

Twists with bar ??? no wt
2x30

Decline crunches
3/15 no wt
Oblique crunches on floor with ab roller thing
3x15
Knee ups
3x15.

Finished it off with 30 minutes cross-robics

Little soreness the following day on the obliques.  I attribute it to the cable tick tocks but it feels goooooooddddd???.


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 20, 2002)

March 15 bis/tris

FrIIIDay

Incline hammer curls
12@15
10@15
8@hr15

Preacher Machine
Kicked my ass ??? I can???t do this!!!
2x10@20# the lowest it goes!!

Standing hammer curls
3x20#10#
Skull crushers
3x20@10 curl bar

Reverse Tricep Pushdowns w/Cable standing backwards
What the hell is this?!?!  This is what I get for waiting!!
I have 15@30#/40#/50#

OH, I know what they are??? back facing the weights ??? elbows at ears extending my arms

Single db tricep extensions overhead
3x15@20#


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 20, 2002)

March 16 ??? Saturday Shoulders/Chest

I actually took a shower BEFORE going to the gym??? just to play??? and ..well, we???ll just say.. the seed has been planted!  I???m gonna have to figure out a way to attach my photo here.

DB Military Press
3x15@20# (Only because the 15s were taken.. so with my boyfriend standing right there, I HAD to increase, right!?

Serratus
15@60#
12@60#
10@60#

Good mornings
3x15@10 bar

Upright Rows
3x14@14#

CHEST  which I wasn???t going to do but since he was there, I thought I???d just hang out longer J

Bench press
15@bar only
15@5#
15@14#
15@20#
20@bar

Incline flies
3x15@15
Decline flies
3x15@15
Pec Dec
3x10@40

No cardio Saturday??? until I came back that afternoon and did 20 minutes cross robics machine.


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 20, 2002)

March 17 Sunday ??? Back
I usually rest. but NOOOO I knew my boyfriend would be there.  What motivation.

(You know, I???d just die if he ever read this!!!)  Eww ??? I???m being a girl!!

Low cable rows
3x15#70#
One arm bent over rows
3x15@15
Lat Pull downs
3x15@60#

Reverse grip lat pull downs
3x15@50#

30 Minutes Cross robics


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 20, 2002)

3/18 ??? Monday ??? REST ??? morning AND night

Man, there's a first.

Before Saturday, I had been at thy gym 23 times in 15 days.

I'm up to 26 times in 18 days.


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 20, 2002)

March 19 ??? Legs

I somehow hurt the ball of my left foot ??? going to skip the ass kicking class today??? and since I???m doing legs, I can wait another week before I do anything more.

Squats

15@40#/50#/60#/70#/40#

Sled
15@10#
12@10#
10@10#

Hamstring curls

3x15@40#

Quad machine
3x15@33#

Abz
Cable Crunches
3x20#90
Cable Obliques 
3x20@80#
Decline crunches
3x15@5# plate

30 Minutes cross-robics
Came back in the pm and did 20 MORE minutes of cross-robics


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 20, 2002)

March 20 ??? Brings us up today and of course it???s almost time for bed!!

Tri/Bis

Cable head banger things..
3x20@30#
Incline curls
3x15@15
Barbell curls
3x15@20#
Cable Curls
3x20@30 or 40#

Cable pushdowns with rope
3x15@30#
Reverse stand extensions
3x15@30#
Skull Crushers
3x13@14#
Single DB extensions
3x15@20#

30 Minutes x-robics

Came back in the evening and did 30 more minutes cross-robics


----------



## craig777 (Mar 21, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> I HAVE to get this down or I'm gonna have a weak behind!



We all hate to have a weak behind.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2002)

Sosunni -- where is your diet?  

The training looks good, but I gots to see whatch'ya been eatin' sista!!!!

Even if it is "UNMENTIONABLES"  we can possibly help.    Look at MissL -- she has unmentionables in her diet.   So do I.


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 22, 2002)

Craig - you actually made me go back and see if that's what I really wrote.

My behind, my dear is actually quite nice   It's BEHIND me!


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks Fit.  Goal for March is quit drinking wine every flipping night and get to the damn gym on a regular basis.

My diet's been pretty good... except for Saturdays.  A typical day would be creatine right after gym, protein shake (Myoplex light or Metrex) around 9ish on the way to work... fruit or an apple (or half) with All Nat PButter, 1pm lunch...this week has been either spinach salad or flank steak in whole wheat tortilla with Fat Free Sour, salsa, and cilantro, and then one or the other (salad or something) at 4pm and then a 2 gm carb shake at 8pm.  I've been seeing a diff.. as have the comments I've been getting from the boys at the gym.  

April, I'll attack with more protein - egg shites... I mean, egg whites and more chicken during the day... but I think I'm doing pretty good for the most part.  I'm a real picky eater which is part of my problemo... but I REALLY want my abs to 'come in' as they say.  I'm not there yet, I know that.. but I still have time.  

I've been to the gym 30 times this month as of today.  April, I think I'd like to start doing Yoga in my spare room instead of doing the gym at night... unless someone else is there that I have to stalk. 

So - Thank you Fitgirl - Feel FREE to give me any input with regard to diet etc.  

Time to go shop for a new thong bikini


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 23, 2002)

March 21 Thoisday - Shoulders/Chest


Military Press
3x15@20# db

Good Mornings 
3x15@14 Bar

Lateral Side Raises
3x15@10#
Serratus
3x15@60#

Chest

2@85#   Boyfriend's want to see how strong I am - his suggestion!   Men!

3x15@10# plates

Inclide db Flies
3x15@15

Decline incline flies
3x15@15#

Pec Dec
3x15@40#

Cable Crunches
3x20@90#
Decline crunches 3x15@5# plate

30 minutes Cross-Robics!


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 23, 2002)

March 22 - frIIDay - Back

Low Rows (Row machine broken)
3x15@80
3x15@90
3x15@100

Lat pull downs
3x15@60#

One arm db bent over rows
3x15@20#

Lat Pull dows reverse grip
3x15@50#

Cybex Ab machine

20@90#
30@100#
30@110#
30@120#

I need to find something to tax my abs.  Am I doing something wrong that I'm not getting any afterburn (next day)??  I'm not ripped so I'm not sure if it's me or what.

Happy Weekend... but the weather SUCKS here!  Sunny California my ass!


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 23, 2002)

*Suzq's Picture*

So, I thought I'd finally let you see what I look like.

It's Christmas of '00 - I'll have to get a more recent one up here once I get one with more skin 

I like the next one better.  That's where I want to get back to, but how to I get smaller and not get bigger??  Can shoulders and arms actually shrink??

Things that make you go hmmmmmm


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 23, 2002)

*Could I ever get back here??*

Little pre-30 year old bod!!

Man, I was hot and didn't even know it!!


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 24, 2002)

And what about this one!?!?


----------



## craig777 (Mar 25, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> Craig - you actually made me go back and see if that's what I really wrote.



   LMAO I am sorry I did that. What am I saying no I'm not.

Sosunni, If I may say so you are gorgeous. If I wasn't married I would be after you. 

Keep it up girl.


----------



## craig777 (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh, I just wanted to add that I think your eating looks good. Just keep at that and you will see a lot of progress.

If you want your abs to be sore use more weight and lower your reps. When I do abs I use enough weight that I can only do 12-15 reps and it hurts like you know what. You won't bulk up because it takes testosterone to bulk and women only have about a tenth of what men have.

By the way that is a lucky boyfriend.


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 26, 2002)

Craig, first, thank you.  I'm for the most part, pretty happy with me.. my looks, my bod's coming along and it really kinda was 'well, I can look like this and not try TOO hard, what would happen if I kicked some serious bootay"   I'm actually happier with myself than most women I know.

On the boyfriend side... well... I knew I liked 'em young but he said he's 21!!!   And he doens't know he's my boyfriend so don't say anything!!    Can you imagine that... I think he's lying.  He drives a Lexus, goes to school full time and works at the gym.  It's making me nuts!  And of course, this one has to make me nervous so I won't ask!!

man... just my luck!

So... who can I slut after now!?  

So - lets get to the weekend gig, shall we?

Legs

Squats
15@40
15@45
15@50
15@55
15@65
20@50

Sled
3x15@5# one leg at a time

Ham machine
3x14@40#

Quads
3x15@30#

Calves
3x15@70#

Decline crunches
3x20@10# plate

Cybex crunches
3x20@90

No cardio...


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 26, 2002)

*Sunday Sunday Sunday*

Bis/Tris and I stayed for Shoulders

Cable head crusher thingys
2x15@20
1x15@30

Incline 3x15@15
1x8@20

Barbell curls
2x15@20

Cable curls
3x15@20

Then, Jerry, this 61 year old that works out in the morning - wanted to do a tricep workout with me.  I complained that I wanted the fat on the back of my arms to go away.  SO.. he so generously offerred.

Tricep pushdowns
3x10@40

Cable w/rope then turn around and to with hands overhead extending out.  (Isn't this part really entertaining when I don't what they're called)
3x10@40 w 3@10#40 reverse  OUCH

Barbell press - hands close together
10@20#
2x10@25#

Tricep dips
3x10@0

Military Press
3x15@20#
Good mornings
3x15@10 Barbell
3x15@20#
Upright Rows
3x15@20#
Serratus
3x15@80#
Forward Striaght arms (like good mornings)
3x15@10#


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 26, 2002)

3/25 Off

3/26
Low Rows
3x15@60#

Lat Pull Downs
3x15@60#

Single arm Bent over rows
3x15@20#

Cybex - back thingy 
3x10@30#

Lat Pull downs reverse grip
3x14@50#

Decline crunches
3x20@10#

Cybex crunches
20@80#
20@90#
20@100# 

30 Minutes cardio in am
30 minutes cardio in pm


----------



## craig777 (Mar 27, 2002)

You are most welcome m'lady.  

I won't tell him about the boyfriend thing. That will be our secret.  

Can I put my order in now for pics with the thong bikini.  

Does the 61 year old wear spandex pants? We have some older guys that wear spandex pants to the gym, I guess hoping that some sweet young thing will see their winker and want them badly.

You work out hard.


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> You are most welcome m'lady.
> 
> Can I put my order in now for pics with the thong bikini.



I actually have on of myself .. or my arse from last season. I don't particularly like it as it's ALLLL butt.  Everyone ELSE liked it though.. even my female friends so I musta been doing something right!

Can't wait to compare to this years! 
Q


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 27, 2002)

*Wednesday 3/27  Lead.. I  mean Leg Day*

Squats
15@50
15@70
12@65 (I think this is right)

Sled
3x15@70 (or was it 50)  I hate it when I forget to write it down!!

Sled
3x15 no wt single leg

Ham
3x15@40

Hams
3x15@... wait, I forgot these

Inner / Outter thigh
3x20@88

Decline crunches
3x20 w10# plate

30 Min X-Robics am
20 X-robics pm


----------



## craig777 (Mar 28, 2002)

You can send me both so that I can compare also.  

How are you doing, you aren't writing the long pages anymore. I used to love to read them.  

How is work going.


----------



## Fade (Mar 28, 2002)

In reply to the red wine posts.

A glass of wine a day is actually good for you.
The same for a glass of OJ and a LITTLE vodka.


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 28, 2002)

*WOW*

Damn girl, you looking sexy as hell...Your workout seems good.  BTW, did I mention I'm single?   

You are ONE FINE LOOKING LADY!! 

@};-


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: WOW*



> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> BTW, did I mention I'm single?
> 
> 
> Don't listen to him Sosunni -- like he'd call a single chick, I can't even get him to call me....


----------



## butterfly (Mar 28, 2002)

Probably a long distance thing T.  He's trying to find a job with NASA so when he moves down here he'll be closer to you, me and Princess  

BTW, how's the job hunting going RoCk???


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: WOW*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> > _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> ...


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey Butterfly, good, I actually haven't really heard anything yet, but I actually am going to wait until this summer before I think seriously about moving, my Best friend just graduated last friday from college, and we were looking into moving together out there, so far we've done research on the cost of living and stuff, well we are still actually researching it, but we will see!!  I'll keep you updated, and thanks again for the job list you gave me, it's awesome!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: WOW*



> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> Hey now, I work during the day, thats why I can't call...
> 
> 
> I'll call you!!




I'm just playing with you sweetie.....I know you're busy with work -- we all are actually!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> Hey Butterfly, good, I actually haven't really heard anything yet, but I actually am going to wait until this summer before I think seriously about moving, my Best friend just graduated last friday from college, and we were looking into moving together out there, so far we've done research on the cost of living and stuff, well we are still actually researching it, but we will see!!  I'll keep you updated, and thanks again for the job list you gave me, it's awesome!!


Always glad to help!  Let me know if you have any questions about this great big city like what areas of town you do NOT want to live in, etc.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 28, 2002)

hiya  Sosunni, 

awesome pix. and looks like your kickin your own a$$ good job for workin so hard. What gym do you go to up there, one of the guys I used to work with lives in Livermore.


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey, man... look at all this attention!?!?  Cool!!   Hi Everyone!!  OK, So... since I NOW Have some attention (Thanks Craig for writing my phone number on the bathroom wall) the name is Sue - Sosunni is a deviation from my mommy calling me her little sunshine.

I have some personal repsonses to make.. so, let me get to that before I continue with what a glorious day this is turning out to be!

Q


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 28, 2002)

*Be careful what you wish for*



> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> You can send me both so that I can compare also.



Oh sure... I'll be scanning my ass into my computer at work, and the big cheese saunters in and sees it.  THAT's gonna go over big... and ... being that my boss is the General Counsel of this paralegal who has been told that half naken men are considered porn and can't use them as her screensaver, I think that's not in my best interest.

I'll see what I can do... it would be good to compare last year's (eww... i almost said bungholio) boota to this years boota.  

I'm a sick sick girl... I'm warning you!  



> How are you doing, you aren't writing the long pages anymore. I used to love to read them.  [QUOTE/]
> 
> Well... now I know.  I didn't realize I was really getting much of an audience.  I enjoy writing.. and for you Craig, I'll start 'em again.  Guess I have to devote some time here... but I think I can squeeze that in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> In reply to the red wine posts.
> 
> A glass of wine a day is actually good for you.
> The same for a glass of OJ and a LITTLE vodka.



Yea, but usually I don't stop at a glass..and my thought is since I go to bed so damn early... if I'm gonna add empty calories, I may as well do it when I'm screwing up anyway.

No need to tempt myself on the discpline side.  That's like... giving a 21 year old to Suzie


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: WOW*

I LIKE you already!!



> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> Damn girl, you looking sexy as hell...Your workout seems good.  BTW, did I mention I'm single?
> [QUOTE/]
> 
> ...


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: WOW*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> > _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> ...


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hiya  Sosunni,
> 
> awesome pix. and looks like your kickin your own a$$ good job for workin so hard. What gym do you go to up there, one of the guys I used to work with lives in Livermore.



Dude, you're scarin' me... but hey, what's in a name, hunh.

I go to the gym that smells like bad feet... California Fitness... bad air conditioning.. and bad feet.

Where does your friend work out at?

Hey, I've got a blind date in San Jose on Saturday... wanna spy?


----------



## kuso (Mar 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> Hey, I've got a blind date in San Jose on Saturday... wanna spy?




Do it dvlmn...do it!! 

Do it for your fellow IM.com members that wanna see the pic`s.


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 28, 2002)

March 28 - Chest day (Craig, this one's for you... even if I SHOULD be going to bed like NOW)

Well, I went an tanned Tuesday night and some bug bit my left.... EYE... I was gonna say EYE....  so it was all itchy.. I was rubbin it and rubbin it and thinking nothing.... until I looked in the mirror and man... it look like I got smacked... eye's all swollen up....

So, I figure if I don't look like I'd been abused, I'd still go to the gym.  Then, Wednesday morning, my eye wasn't so bad but I CLEARLY spent a little too much time in the tanning bed.  <----- suzie's face.  Actually, my face wasn't so bad... it was my legs and my uhhh.. boobs... (huuhh huu.. doode, she said boobs)... anyway, I hoped my infant boyfriend wouldn't notice and NOPE, he IGNORED me... (he's about to get a new name!)  so anyway... I did my gig - I think I wrote yestedays - yea, I did legs.  Good workout day.. they're bringing food in for lunch since we're all ball-n-chained to our desks... I missed Monday, tuesdays was these chicken ceasar wraps... man they were good!!  SO I had one.... waiting an hour.. had another one... waited an hour.. had another one.... shake for dinner  

Wednesday...yesterday.. tritip on these little french bread rolls. I had a BUNCH of steak and only one roll... no pie though!  Today... what was toda..OH... we had grilled chicken sand's with green chilies and pepper jack chz.  It woulnd't be too bad without the bun.  I'm not going to freak out about it.. it's in the middle of teh day and I have to eat!  I am bringing food to eat at 4 still.. today, 1 picece pizza and 1/2 cup chilie... with chz... some... I didn't eat much.

So - chest.  I still don't think I have the plates/weight down yet.  I'm gonna have to pay closer attention.

Flat Barbell press - 15@no wt (35 # bar)
15@10
10@20
7 at 30 - maybe!

Incline
Pushed up to 20#
3x15@20
Decline - same
3x15@20#  (Hard to stabalize upsidedown!)
Pec Dec 3x15@40#

Didn't do abs at all.. and wondered half way through my cardio why I was done so early!!

Tomorrow... I want to try and blow my freaking abs out.  Any suggestions...  I'm doing the 10# plate now with the declines, still at 90# with the rope and cables - I can't hold it if it gets much heavier.  I'm doing the side cable tick/tocks with 90 - that I do feel.  Does the twists with the bar really held?  And, what about the machines... is it worth it??

I need to do some research and... go to bed!


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What kinda pics do you need.  

Here... here's some that you can browse:  http://community.webshots.com/user/Sosunni  They all have the year in which they were taken.  I haven't scanned the butt pic's yet but it sounds like I'm gonna have to.  My friend Al that took it (at his girtfriend's suggestion) can scan it this weekend, if I can find it!

I'm kinda serious Dvlmn.. how mean is that!!  Actually, I'm seeing him for a drink before a party at the Lookout (Golf course).  Ever heard of Apres ski club?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Dude, you're scarin' me...


hey, now did you even take the time to check my pix in the members section before ya let me scare you.   didn't mean to freak ya out, I'm still a work in progress  

I'm not sure if spying would work to get the pix Kuso is after lmao.

Never heard of that place. Were is it at down here?  I usually go downtown when I go out. 

but going to spy sounds rather fun  

by the way awesome pix


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 28, 2002)

oh yeah almost forgot, I'll ask my friend which gym he goes to. 

and I need more detail for the spying. **grabbing trench, shades digi cam** 

this could be fun


----------



## kuso (Mar 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if spying would work to get the pix Kuso is after lmao.



Well dude, that all depends on how inventive you can get with your photography.   You gotta work the angles.  LMAO!!!


----------



## craig777 (Mar 29, 2002)

Yay Suz  Thank you. I love the way you write and interject the humor into it. When you make a mistake you leave it and add to the humor. You are witty, funny, and gorgeous. Ok the guy in me had to analyse. Sorry.

For my abs I like to use the crunch machine and I put a 45lb plate on it. When I crunch I hold for a second or two and I do 15. I do 5 sets and by the fifth set my abs are killing me.

I also do leg raises for the lower abs.

Oh, I looked at the pictures and I have a dollar I would like to place in the picture.  

How is the kick boxing going.

Dvimn666 don't scare the girl. LMAO    Just messing with you.


----------



## Orange357 (Mar 29, 2002)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## craig777 (Mar 29, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> Oh sure... I'll be scanning my ass into my computer at work



It is very simple, you post a guard outside the copier room door, then you sit your pretty little rear on the scanner, and then press the scan button on the computer.


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Well dude, that all depends on how inventive you can get with your photography.   You gotta work the angles.  LMAO!!!



I'm sure your BOTH too old to put mirrors on your shoes!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> I'm sure your BOTH too old to put mirrors on your shoes!



lmao true true, and that's no were near inventive enough


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> 
> lmao true true, and that's no were near inventive enough



No need now... I cancelled... well postponed.

I had to run into work this morning... something about revenue, shipping software and one of my orders that weren't going to go through without a PO number.  End of Qtr HELL.

So, Date's not happenning... I am doing a party tonight with Ski people and I'm curious to see if anyone notices any diff's with Suz.. I'm either wearing a hotting backless dress ... or jeans and a tank.  Need to show off some newly acquired definition to these people that have all seen me naked!

I'm sure that tomorrow, I'll have PLENTY to talk about and people to slam from this party.  It's surely going to be an update of who's Fu@*ing who.  Besides... LOOOOOCCEEEEEE.. you have some catcheeeeng up to doooo.... 

Yea, I did bi's/tri's today  burnt those MF's out!  I need to get rid of the fat between my shoulder and the back of my arm.  

Can you say Cardio!?!

More later... I gotta get naked!


----------



## rks1969 (Mar 30, 2002)

WOOOO!!!!!That was alot of reading.It all looks good(especially the pics).Really hard to believe you're 38.
Keep workin' it out


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 2, 2002)

so, how was the party?


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 2, 2002)

*THI Friday!*

3/29 FRIIIIday ABZZZ

Cable sides
3x20@90#

Twists

3x30 no wt

decline crunches
3x25@10# plate

 Cybex crunches 15@8- 15@90 15@100

Cable rope crunches
3x20@90#

Reverse Crunches decline bench
3x20

30 min x-robics
Knee ups
3x15


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 2, 2002)

3/30 Bi's/Tri's

Cable curls
3x15@40#

Dual Cables curls from bottom
3x15@20#

Barbell Curls
3x15@14#

Incline curls
2x15@13#
1@40@10#

Tricep pushdowns
3x14@40#
Rope Pushdowns with extension backwards
3x10#40#

Skull crushers
3x15@10#bb

bb Press with elbows close
3x15@20#

DB extension overhead
3x15@20#

No Cardio


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 2, 2002)

3/31 No Gym - gym closed
4/1 No Gym

4/2/02 Chest

Military db press 3x15@20#

Upright Rows
1x15@20#
2x15@25#

Serratus
3x15@60#

Good mornings BB
3x15@10# bar

Abz
Cybex
1x20@80
1x20@90#
1x20@100#

Xrobics 30 Minutes


----------



## craig777 (Apr 3, 2002)

Looking good girl.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 3, 2002)

I wanted to say that it isn't fair that you have 5 pages already and I only have 3 pages.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by rks1969 *_
> WOOOO!!!!!That was alot of reading.It all looks good(especially the pics).Really hard to believe you're 38.
> Keep workin' it out



You know... I can't believe I'm 38 either.   BUT, I'm also a really really bad liar!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> so, how was the party?



OK - party info - 

SO, I went to San Jose to meet my friends Al and Viv.  We did dinner and headed over to the pary.  Lots of new faces... some old ones... there were only 2 bartenders and about 150+ people... what a mess.  I FINALLY got a glass of wine... got back to the table and spilled it all over the table.

I did wear this little snug cotton pants - not jeans and Vivian kept pocking my ass and telling people to feel it cause it's hard.  It was cute.

Oh, at their house, I was trying to determine which shirt to wear and we were gonna get Al's opinion - So, we go in the kitchen, and I have one shirt on and say "al, which shirt.... this one ...or..."  and I whipped my shirt off in the kitchen and out the other one - just like al, he just stood there.  He's seen 'em a million times... as has Vivian.  It was funny... it's all about shock value with me!

The party did have a 20s theme.. and some of the people were really decked out.  But on a scale of 1-10 - it was about a 5 maybe...6.

We have the wetstart for the ski club on April 27 - THAT outta be a good one!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I wanted to say that it isn't fair that you have 5 pages already and I only have 3 pages.



I have boobs  AND a naked ass


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 3, 2002)

Did legs today - but I'll update tomorrow.

I'm pooped!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2002)

*Which do you want first.... Good news... or bad news?*

The bad news:  I???ve so fallen off the discipline truck!!!   Only with eating ??? still working my ass off ??? literally! J

So???after feeling polluted for the last week from not eating clean, (the bad stuff included wine, of course, and white flour tortillas, popcorn, a bacon cheese burger from Jack-in-the-box, cookies and candy to top it off) I can so just feel gross??? then I realized why I???ve been doing this.  It???s that LOVELY thing they call PMS.  BUT, I???ll be fine.. it was just a week and it wasn???t every meal.. just dinner!  I was supposed to be on vacation (not going anywhere) Wednesday through Friday and ended up having to work Thursday ??? something about something that I don???t think is public information yet so I could tell you but then I???d have to kill you??? or me.    You see, I work for a publicly traded software company AND I???m an insider since I???m the paralegal for the company.  My boss is the General Counsel and I know all the shit.  It???s fun but scary when I want to trade our stock and I know something???s up.  In any event, it???s nice to be imPOtant??? so since the big cheese was in Vegas and I didn???t have plans to go anywhere anyway, I worked a half day on Thursday.

Wednesday though, mom and I went to Ikea in Emeryville.  Cool little store.  My mom and I are absolute best buds!  I told her about my name being put on the bathroom wall by Craig and she loved it!  Mom and I are a LOT alike except for physically.  She???s very overweight.  After telling her about the on line diaries and the camaraderie I???ve gotten here, she???s considering doing a diary.  Would that be accepted here since she???s NOT into the whole iron concept?  She just really needs to get information that???s correct on sugar, protein and what to eat and not eat.  Of course, I???ll have to remove any naked pictures I may have up??? but she ALSO know my motto??? don???t ask the question unless you REALLY want the answer.  There???s nothing I won???t tell her and sometimes she forgets that and asks.. once I start telling her, she???s covers up her ears and starts the ???la la la, I can???t hear you??? game.  My brother hates us together.  He says I turn into the grown up and she turns in to the kid.  FU*& him I say.  He???s actually having Christmas Eve at his place every year and since he and I are the drinkers in the family, we both consume it and then he gets pissed at me for SOMETHING I say or do.  This last year, I was telling my uncle about Crockett (my bird) learning to say ???little fucker???.  Now it???s not really my fault??? I had those little rolly polly bugs coming in the house under my my front door and I???d walk around the house saying ???you little fucker??? as I picked then up and threw them in the toilet.  One day, while standing in the kitchen??? I heard him say ???fucker want an apple????  Funny, yes??? it???s funny.  I don???t like the burping and when I???m sick, he makes the sound of me blowing my nose, sniffling, and even clearing that crap out of my throat and spitting.. it???s gross!!!  BUT, at least it???s me.  He???s such a wonderful guy??? I don???t live alone, I have a pet that talks to me in English!!  He also tells kitty to be quiet.  I could go on and on about him but looking above, it appears that I???ve been able to ramble about a whole lot of nothing already!!

Anyone have any hard facts on what alcohol does to your body ??? I know the basics but just want some more information to educate myself and to not consume 2 bottles of wine in a day!!  (Embarrassing but true ??? I can drink a bottle and have just about no effect ??? not good) Of course, I can have all the booze in the house and never touch it, but with wine, I literally like the way it tastes and can???t find a non-alcoholic one that has really any decent flavor to it.  Any information, suggestions etc would be great!

AND The good news:

MY ABS ARE SORE!!!  Woo Hooo??? I need to put my workout in order so we???ll get to that.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2002)

April 3 - Legs

Squats - smith machine
15@40#
15@50#
15@60#
15@70#
15@60#

Outter thigh machine
25@88#
2x20@88#
2x50@88# small movement

Inner thigh
3x20@88#
2x50@88# small movement

Hams
3x15@44# ouch

Deadlifts
3x15@20 bb

Sled one leg at a time
15@10#
12@10#
10@10#

30 Min x-robics machine

Got some ham and inner thigh soreness!  Coolness~


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2002)

April 4 Back/Abz

Low rows 3x20@60#  Came down in wt... I have pretty big lats for a chick... I want them smaller... will more reps and less wt do that?

Bent over db rows
3x20@20#

Lat pull downs (this is where I should probably lessen the wt??)
3x15@60#

Lat pull downs reverse grip
3x15@50#

Back Extensions - this is that lay on your stomach so all the guys can see your thong through your shorts exercise... that and the abs with the cable/rope!

1x20@10# plate
1x15@10# plate
1x10@10# plate

30 minutes x-robics


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2002)

April 5 ABZ - got some soreness!!

Decline crunches
3x20@10# plate

Cybex crunch machine
20@80#
20@90#
20@100#
20@110#

Cable crunches with rope
20@80#
20@90#
20@100#
10@110#

It's harder to hold on to the damn rope than it pull it down... killing my fingers.  Yes, I use gloves but my pinky gets all smashed.  That and my hair will get caught between the rope and my forehead... and OUCH that hurts.. I look like a doofus trying to get the wt down and my hair uncaught.

Decline obliques
20@5# plate
10@5# plate

I didn't like these.  I prefer the cables for obliques.

Twists
3x40 no wt

Tick/tocks with cable

20@80#
20@90#
20@100#
20@110#  Tough!!

Reverse crunches on slight decline bench
3x20 no wt

30 min x-robics

I can really tell I had wine last night... cardio was really hard... between the PMS, my eating and the wine, I felt just like garbage!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 6, 2002)

wow, you have been workin hard. Good job. I ended up cheating almost all week to.  Wasn't like I ate terrible food just not what I'm supposed to for my diet. 

damn you dedicated a whole workout to abs. 

there's no way I could be dedicated enough for that. I just do them every day, 2 exercises per day.

Glad you liked Ikea that place is so cool, I just wish I had a house to get stuff from there for. lol

Any big parties this weekend?


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> wow, you have been workin hard. Good job. I ended up cheating almost all week to.  Wasn't like I ate terrible food just not what I'm supposed to for my diet.



Do you have PMS too!? 

I did bad all the way around but you know what.. I'll live through it.  I don't like the feeling but I have to remember that when I eat clean... I FEEL clean.  It feels so much better than not... now, if I can just remember that.

I'm impressed that you read that whole thing... it was a long one but hey, it's all me! 

Since I try and do one body part a day, I decided to include abs in one of my full workouts... as well as little stuff during the week.  I've been trying to fatigue them out and finally did it.  I can see the lines on either side of my rib cage - but need to drop some major fat before I'll get much more than that.

As far as this weekend, no parties.  My friend Nina and I are talking about going out tonight... maybe comedy or something.

What about you... what cho doin'


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 6, 2002)

nope, no PMS. lol just dieting since Jan 1, and for some reason all the easter candy has been calling my name lol But starting monday I'll be back to 100% clean eating again. 

I know what you mean about feeling better when you eat better. I never reallized it until this week. 

Sounds like you have a great start on the abs showing, that's about were I'm at right now to, in the right light there are showing more and more. Just stick with it, and keep eating clean and they will come around.  

I don't have plans this weekend, I'll probably have to go into work tomorrow for an hour or so. Other than that, all my friends are busy, so I'm just chillin. 

Were are some good comedy places around here?  Every time I ask somebody they never know.  I miss going to them, used to go when I lived in MN once a month or so.

oh yeah, almost forgot, if your mom wants to start a journal on here, that should be no prob. This place is awesome, everybody just wants to help the other improve and reach there goal. No matter what that goal is.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2002)

If my mom sees the shit that's been going on under the pornal thread... she's gonna have a heart attack... but hey.. she already knows the website and my name is Sosunni or Sosunny on everything so it's all coming down to 'be careful what you wish for'.

Comedy.. down your way Rooster T Feathers is one... Tommy T's is up here as is Punchline in SF, Cobbs Comedy Club in SF.. SF has a lot... there's not so many around here.

We usually bail on our plans.. so who knows if we're actually going to follow through or not.

OK, it's 10:30 - that ass kicking class is over and now I can go to the gym... this way I don't get sucked in.

I'm gonna go tease my 21 year old for a while!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 6, 2002)

lol, ok have fun, I have to get to the gym too, been to lazy this morning.

Thanks for the info on clubs. 

Well if your friend bails let me know, maybe I can squeeze you into my oh so busy saturday lmao j/k about the busy part 

And be kind on him he's just a little boy


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> And be kind on him he's just a little boy



Oh, I'll be kind on him alright!  

I'll let you know if she bails... if nothing, maybe you can shoot up here and go with us... we're supposed to touch base later today.

Now... GIT TO THE GYM!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2002)

*Softer Side of Suz*

April .. 6?  Damn, time flies!

Shoulder day.

Military Press
3x15@20#
1x10@25#  May need to stick with the 25rs now.

My keyboard has like hair and feathers all in it... how gross... let me go get the tweezers....this isn't working... I'll have to opo, I mean pop some of the keys off.  I???ll do it later???  And,.. just so you know.. I???m getting all specific since I???m not writing in my personal journal.. 2 journals is just too much work??? but I won???t be getting??? all personal on there.  That will be saved for the other one! 

You see, I have birds.. yes 2... African Grey Parrott, Crockett and a Parakeet, Tubbs and they periodically molt.  I wasn't into Miami Vice but I didn't want some sucky name like Ozzie and Harriet.  I got them both April, 97 when they were both babies.  Ironically, they were born within 2 weeks of my leaving my ex-finance.  Ut oh, I see the serious side of Suz coming out.  OK, nutshell....had an affair for 3 1/2 years, did his divorce, got him custody of his kids, moved in with him, bought him a house, he was a musician and suddenly, I was no longer the girlfriend really... now I was the live in Nanny who he got to sleep with.  3 years later, I literally said out loud "how did I get here?"  He ended up controlling my every move... there was no gym, there was no life for me.  I had to call him when I would get to my moms and call before I left.  It actually got to the point that I had to make sure I had a receipt when I went to the store to prove what time I was there.  Everything was about him.  He changed his schedule to accommodate everything HE needed for his music (he had a day job too) and I was the one to make all the accommodations for his kids and him.  There's more crap but that's the basis of it... and no, he didn't ever hit me.... I woulda dropped him like... who am I kidding.  I was scared. So, April 15, 1997, I started my life over.  We had just gotten a 2nd on the house... I went and signed a 6th month lease on an appt and came home and said I was leaving....and I did.  Don't know where that strength came from but I left him, the kids, the house and everything in it.  Forced him to buy me out but I only got my down payment... and all the credit card debt.  Cut your losses I say... still, to this day he says he doesn't know what happened with us.  He loved me too much.... squeezed so hard it hurt.  Seven years of my life with that guy.. and 2 weeks later, he had a girlfriend.  I know??? he did it to his wife, why not to me.

OK, enough mush.... but there you have it... and where WAS I going... OH, the birds... So, I bought them in July of '97 and Crockett's a big talker.  I think my last post was about that too.  Anyway... he's such a lover... he thinks I'm his mom and tries to regurgitate food for me.  More recently, he???s been whining like a puppy when we???re cuddling.  Too cute???. So.. I have little white down like feathers floating around??? they???ve both been molting??? but it???s clean inside day since I worked on the yard yesterday.

So, back to today???s schedule

Military
3x15@20#
1x10@25#

Serratus
15@60#
15@70#
15@80#
15@90#
15@60#

Side lateral raises
3x15@8#

Good Mornings
3x12@10

Upright Rows
3x20@20#

30 Min x-robics machine.

This machine???s kicking my ass!  Lets see if I can explain it.

Lets say you???re laying on a decline bench.  Remove the bench from right below your butt down and put pedals (for lack of a better word) that extend from the bench to your feet.  The idea is you have your knees slightly bent and have to pedal this thing in order to keep the weight elevated??? if the weight hits the top, you either have to up the level or pedal slower.  If the weight hits the bottom, you have to reduce the level or pedal faster.  Hard to imagine, kinda like if you extend your arms straight in front of you and raise the right one as you lower the left and alternate??? that???s what you do with your feet???anyway??? I typically start at level 5 and do each level for 1 minute??? level 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11 and sometimes 12??? today, I got to 12; but I???m only using the #3 (maybe it???s 30#??) plate, There???s like 10 or something.  So, 30 minutes on that and man, I???m just soaked when I???m done??? and I didn???t used to ever sweat!  What???s THAT about anyway.

Well, I have to reboot my computer cuz my printer???s all messed up.

Ta ta for now~


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 6, 2002)

Damn girl! 

I don't think I have ever posted in your journal but I just HAD to after reading all your entries today.

You work super hard in the gym and I can really respect that. You go girl.

Your birds sounds like real cuties. 

Your mom should totally start a journal on here. As long as you warned her about the pornality....at least she wants to make a change, wants to learn more about what to do right. I love my mom too much, but don't get me started on her unhealthy lifestyle. 

You were very brave to leave that man. It sounds like your life was all about him. Many less-brave women would have stayed, but you got the hell out. Again, you go girl! 

I don't know about the alcohol thing. Let me see if I can find an article or anything.

Your job sounds really cool, too! Does it have anything to do with typing...I mean, you type so much and so well. No spelling errors or grammatical errors. 

All in all, in summary, I would say....YOU GO GIRL!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 6, 2002)

You ask...and I deliver:

http://www.intox.com/physiology.asp


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Oh, I'll be kind on him alright!
> ...



lmao pickin on the little guy roflmao

Sure let me know, would be fun.

Miss LeDix, dang your quick on researching this stuff.  good job


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Damn girl!
> 
> I don't think I have ever posted in your journal but I just HAD to after reading all your entries today.
> ...



Thanks Missy... can I CALL you missy!? 

I appreciate your input.  I loved Johnny (yes, he has a name) more than anything or anyone I ever knew.. so leaving him was the hardest thing I've ever done.  Thanks for acknowledging!!

Mom... yea, bad habits.. she's a sugar hound.  She was actually disgnosed with breast cancer at the same time I left my ex.  She and I would exchange email and he would ask me if I were having an affair.  The Dumbass!

I'm just starting to venture out of the on line diaries.. thanks to Craig and the 'pornal masters' tread.  Too funny!!

Again, thanks... I'm trying.. and that's all I know how to do.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> You ask...and I deliver:
> 
> http://www.intox.com/physiology.asp




Have io told you lately that I love you!? 

Thanks Missy!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 6, 2002)

Err, no.

You're welcome. All I did was ask Jeeves. (www.ask.com). And he told me! 

I think we have a fun place here in the diary forum. Mine is long and involved, but you are more than welcome to take a look. It's mostly kuso being pornal and me telling him to stop. 

Right now I am debated wheter or not to start a new thread in the nutrition forum regarding the 'good fats'. ...


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Err, no.
> 
> You're welcome. All I did was ask Jeeves. (www.ask.com). And he told me!
> ...



Why not!  Personally, I'm getting tired of what I'm eating.. the good stuff that is.  

Thanks for the url... I always forget about Jeeves.. he should post here LOL 

Anyway, thanks again.. I will have to go check you out.... and I'm not surprised about Kus...


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2002)

You know, I have to add this.  Do you guys know that the grunts and sounds you make while working out are those that you probably make during sex!?!  I just smile everytime I hear someone groaning.  Too funny!!!

  I make no noise..... when I work out!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 6, 2002)

I just posted my question in the Nutrition forum...let's see if any one answers.

Regarding the grunts and such...let's just say that I would not want to be anywhere near some of the guys at my gym when they are having sex. I'm sorry, but I think some of them go overboard with the moaning and groaning and such.

I am also quiet...when I work out!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2002)

I'm thinking, grunting in moderation...in training and out...is ok. 
The loud, let the whole gym hear me roar thing sucks for all. Usually it is some guy, not too large doing the roaring.

Reasonable grunting while doing a heave set can be beneficial. It focuses your mind to what you are doing, you are forcefully exhaling on the eccentric portion of the lift. I believe i read something to the effect that it keeps your spine supported? If any personal trainers here can either support that or not, that would be great. Plus, it is a pesonal motivator. I read the following quote off a page called the 'Psycho Trainer'. I will also enclose the link. Pretty good page for motivation.

"During an exercise you hear weird animal noises, then realize your making them. "

...now as far as guys grunting in the bedroom...if aslo not done to extreme, isn't that also a form of flattery to the mate? If up to and at the zenith of the moment...I am grunting and moaning, wouldn't that send a message to my partner that I am completely and totally turned on by her? I mean, if I finish with a little shrudder, and say, "I'm done"...that's just not gona do, is it? 
Happy medium. In both situations...

My .02 worth!

  

oh, the link:
http://www.scri.fsu.edu/~pasko/psycho.html


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 6, 2002)

i'm with burner02, I train the same way.  But laugh my a$$ off at all the ones who grunt and groan and you hear them across the gym. lmao


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2002)

holy crap! I only have 50 posts total? Dang, I'm a slacker!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2002)

Hey Sosunni-
Just wanted to say howdy, and I read a few pages of this, you have a great sense of humor...not to mention being pretty easy on the eyes!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2002)

*I'm with both of you...*



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I am grunting and moaning, wouldn't that send a message to my partner that I am completely and totally turned on by her? I mean, if I finish with a little shrudder, and say, "I'm done"...that's just not gona do, is it?
> Happy medium. In both situations...
> My .02 worth!http://www.scri.fsu.edu/~pasko/psycho.html



Don't get me wrong... I like to know when my partner's enjoying the action... but for me personally, I didn't realize it until I was working out with an ex-beau...and thought...'that's how he sounds in bed!' and we still work out and the same gym today... I just hea that groaning and can identify that i"ve heard that before!  I like it.. it makes me smile.. besides, I haven't had sex WITH someone else since Thanksgiving... OUCH!  I need to buy stock in Eveready!!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey Sosunni-
> Just wanted to say howdy, and I read a few pages of this, you have a great sense of humor...not to mention being pretty easy on the eyes!
> Keep up the good work!



Hey burner... how goes it?  Do you grunt when you lift?   

Nice to meet you... and of course, I have to ask.. have you seen the the 'pornal masters' threat on the pictures gallary?  

I'm not saying a word.....  

dvl - I'm glad I stayed home!  I'm a pooped puppy!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 6, 2002)

hahah yeah sometimes after a long week, gotta have a night to just relax. I just rented a movie, and gonna hang out tonight. 

**mental note** "buy stock in Eveready"

thanks for the stock tip **efg**


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2002)

hey!
"Do you grunt when you lift? "
-only if she's a bigger girl than I and she won't get off me....
oh, you mean in the gym? 


I do on heavier lifts. I'm not really all that loud. The person next to me can hear me, but that's about as far as it goes. 

Thanksgiving? that's all? You do not want to know how long it's been since I've last been with a woman...let's just say, it's been so long, I'm getting tired of yelling out my own name during sex....


 

no, not seen that thread yet, but Ithink it is my next stop...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2002)

Hey, Sosunni-
Yep, I forgot I had seen that thread previously.
Very much nice. You are really getting it all back to an incredible 'package'!

well, if it opens, here are some pics of me. feel free not to snicker amongst ourselves..

http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/slusser9...slusser98/vwp?.dir=/ME&.dnm=Mike2.jpg&.src=ph


http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/slusser9...slusser98/vwp?.dir=/ME&.dnm=Mike2.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey, Sosunni-
> Yep, I forgot I had seen that thread previously.
> Very much nice. You are really getting it all back to an incredible 'package'!



Thanks Burner - I gotta be back in a thong in a month so I need put the wine bottle away for a while... 

I'll get there... if it KILLS ME!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well, if it opens, here are some pics of me. feel free not to snicker amongst ourselves..



Thanks for sharing.. nice pic's.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 7, 2002)

*Sunday*

It's 11 - Sun's FINALLY coming out.. my nice 20 pound cat got sick on my flannel quilt... which then rolled off the bed into the clean basket of laundry!  It's been a laundry morning!

Not sure if I'll get to the gym today... gonna go see a movie and if my 21 year old's in there when I come back... of COURSE I'll go work out!  

More when I return.....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2002)

"gonna go see a movie and if my 21 year old's in there when I come back"

-what? does he work the concession stand or something?


I got to go to the gym tis afternoon myself. It was a very short day though. just had time for 5 sets of squats. I really hate working these 12 hour shifts..
I'm sure i'll still it in the morning though....

Did you make it?


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Did you make it?



Nope... but that's ok - got lunch in the sun...that's always good!!  I'll be back on tomorrow... I hope!

Now..it's supposed to be 10.. and I'm NOT tired!!  What's a girl to do!??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2002)

I could always offer personal service with 'cardio' sessions....


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I could always offer personal service with 'cardio' sessions....



Babe, you may be in Colorado.. but be careful what you wish for!

No, I'm not a stalker!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2002)

that's funny.

I don't see a problem with being stalked by a hot woman.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 7, 2002)

hey, I need a stalker  

hope ya had a good weekend


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 7, 2002)

Hey - at this point, even I could use a stalker!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Babe, you may be in Colorado.. but be careful what you wish for!
> ...



I'll say it again.. be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2002)

'star light, star bright, first star I see tonight, I wish I may, I wish I might....."


----------



## craig777 (Apr 8, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> You know, I have to add this. Do you guys know that the grunts and sounds you make while working out are those that you probably make during sex!?! I just smile everytime I hear someone groaning. Too funny!!!



This just kills me when I see and hear guys in there grunting, screaming and yelling so that everyone can hear them and look to see what studs they are. Then they throw down the weights and strut around the gym. 

I make no sounds at all that I know of, except for the deep breathing that Mike has me do.

I'm glad I could get you out of your shell.   

Sosunni, did you get to see my pics in the members pics area. What did you think?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 8, 2002)

All this stalker talk is very disturbing.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm a stalker in my spare time. When I am not at work, or working out, or with one or more of the 5 boys, with my wife, or sleeping. Wait a sec that takes all my time.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 10, 2002)

Ott - I'm in trouble... I can tell...

4 PMs, I haven't been on since Satruday... I'm not going to bed any time soon, I can tell that right now!!!

As Arnold would say... I'll be Bock.  

And... I have another Suism for you!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 10, 2002)

so, how ya been?  **efg** and what have you been doing


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

dvlmn...don`t disturb her......we are in heavy negotiations in another thread for some nekid pic`s of her


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 10, 2002)

Kuso - do we really have to watch those flies!?!


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Kuso - do we really have to watch those flies!?!



Well....you don`t HAVE to watch them.........whatever turns you on I guess...........I just thought they were kinda fun.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2002)

...yeah. They look like they are having more fun than me....


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

I dunno.....they`ve going at it non-stop for about a week now, an neither of them have cum yet ......must be getting painful


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2002)

can a fly get a case of 'gin dick' ???


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 10, 2002)

They must have lost of astroglide or Superlube or som'in.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> This just kills me when I see and hear guys in there grunting, screaming and yelling so that everyone can hear them and look to see what studs they are. Then they throw down the weights and strut around the gym.
> ...



Craig, I haven't been on.... and it's 11:15 - I'll check tomorrow, I swear!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 10, 2002)

Hey - no one's slammed me! 

I'll post the details later.. Sunday and Monday.. nothing.. well wine... but no gym

Tues - Bis/Tris and cardio
Wed - Chest and Abz... I got to 20 reps at 120 lbs with the cybex machine... and cardio x2 (I went tonight too)

Tomorrow... back and Big ab routine - if they're not sore... and if I ever wake up!!!

Good night guys.  Perhaps it's appropriate to say... sweet dreams!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2002)

what...you going somewhere?


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Perhaps it's appropriate to say... sweet dreams!




Normally it would be,....but it`s only 3:30pm over here  Means I`ve gotta daydream for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 11, 2002)

April 7 - rest
April 8 rest... I already said that I think.

April 9 Bis/Tris

Tricep pushdown 
3x15@20#
1x15@60#

Tricep pushdown with rope extension
3x10@40# combined with 3@10@40#

Skull crushers
3x15@10# Bar

Bench press hands close together
3x15@20#

Overhead db extension
3x15@20#

Cable curls from bottom up
3x15@20#

Cable curls from top
3x15@20

Straight bar cable curls

3x15@40#
1x10@50

Bicep bb curl

15@14#bar
1x12@14#bar
1x10@14 #bar

I need to fry my bi's on this one next time!

30 Min x-robics in am


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 11, 2002)

April 10 Chest

Incline db curl

3x15@20#

Decline db curls
15@20#
12@15#
10@15#

These were flipping hard!!

BB press
1x15 no wt (bar's about 35#)
1x15@10#
1x15@15#
1x15@20 - I thought I did those... but didn't write it down.

Pec Dec
3x15@40#

Cybex Abz

20@80#
20@90#
20@100#
20@110#
20@120#!

30 min x-robvics in am
30 min x-robics in pm

Incliun


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 11, 2002)

And thatm friends brings us to today... oh, and I have to share my Suism!

April 11 Back & abs

Low Rows
3x15@60#

Lat pull down
3x15@60

Lat pulldown reverse grip
3x15@50#

Bent over one arm upright rows
3x15@20#

(I need to clean the bird cage.. it's starting to stink!)

Cybex back thing that I don' tknow what it's called ald always forget what the hell I'm talking about in my book when I'm at the gym....

1x15@30#
2@15@40#

Cybex abz
20@90#
20@100#
20@110#
20@120#!

30 Min x-robics.

I have to start tracking my meals... hopefully next week...

Hey, is loading on creatine necessary.. I take it ever day but never did the loading part.. is this just a waste??

AND.. my Suism...

How come a dollar and an hour aren't the same amount.  That'd make so much more sense than 60 and 100.  Quarter to 2... yea, 15 makes sense.. BUT 25 is a QUARTER of a dollar.  Who thought of this!

Should I'll be back in a minute be 6 minutes?

(Hey, I sound like Andy Rooney at the end of 60 minutes)

Half hour.. 30 minutes.. half dollar 50 cents!

AND... why isn't the telephone like a keypad.. all the numbers going the same way.  If you know 10-key, you're always making wrong phone calls!!!

Man.. ahh HAA.. that's IT!!!  A MAN thought all this up.. that and those cervix thingies... ladies, you know what I'm talking about... out of COLD metal!!!??  Come on!

Anyway - gotta go see how my 'girls' are doing over with the pornal masters.  Maybe I'll get some damn sleep tonight.  I will NOT be up until 11 tonight!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 11, 2002)

hey you!
wanna clean out your pm box?


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey you!
> wanna clean out your pm box?



Those things get full?

Hmm - yea, I'll do that!


----------



## kuso (Apr 11, 2002)

Make sure to do both the Inbox...and Sent items....

You can only have around 65 pms, and that includes sent ones.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 11, 2002)

yeah, Ms. Popular


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yeah, Ms. Popular



And LOVIN' it.  Seriously, you guys are probably a big part of why I'm so dedicated to this whole thing!  I'm a Leo... what can I say, I LOVE attention!  Well.. that and I'm a woman! 

April 12  Abz - I was late .. and look, it's 7:22 am and I STILL AM!

Happy FRIDAY!!

Cable Sides
20@90#
20@100#
20@110#
20@120#

I can SOOO totally feel the tightness in my obliques when I'm doing this.  AND.. I'm getting those side lines!!  Woo HOOO - just I just feel I should up the cardio... opinions please?  Do I border on overtraining if I do MORE cardio.  The intensity of what I'm doing now is huge.. I can't push myself harder.. seriously!

Twists
3x33@no wt alternated with

Decline Crunches
3x20@10#

Cybes crunches
20@100#
20@110#
20@120#
These last ones were hard.

I had to stop there cuz I was late.  I need to do legs tomorrow!!

30 Min x-Robics.

K- I'm outta here.  May suck up and get a roommate again... but the guy that I'm talking to is 25 (ooww... over 21!!)  :::tantra:::  new years resolution said over 30, new years resolution is over 30!:::  BUT. we seem like the person, opposite sex.  He's got the boat, wakeboards etc... this could be fun.  I did tell him yesterday that I wasn't sure if he wanted to sleep with me or live with me.  He looked up my pic on Yahoo.  (Sosunni) And if he wanted to sleep with me, we can't live together.  Too funny!!

I think I need to take some pictures (I know dvlmn's gonna jump at this one) I need to see from a different perspective what I'm looking at.  I have defintion in my quads spit down the center - tendon from the shoulder to the clavical and my abs... I noticed them doing a stretch like a pushup.

I need some info on fat burning... as if no one else does!!

No plans tonight... hopefull cardio and tan and I'll be home later.. hopefully can get on here for a few.

Have a WONDERFUL Friday!!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 12, 2002)

OK - here's what I need today.  (Some brutal honesty here!)

I need not to ruin all my own progress this weekend by having more wine than a normal person can consume without passing out!  Why do I do that!?  What am I running way from... myself?  I LIKE myself!  It just amazes me that I can be SOOO good during the week but then it comes to the weekend and I fuck it all up!!  I don't want to do that.  (My conscience sais:  Then don't!  You're stronger than that!!)

Sunday I'm .. get this... supposed to go WINE tasting with friends... not my idea.. but if I just commit to that only... don't buy any wine to bring home!  ... and bring water, which I've done and can do, then this shouldn't be a big deal.  Maybe I just have to quit wine all together... I don't do that with anything else... but i LOVE the taste of wine and the nonalcoholic stuff tastes like crap!!  (I have a whole cabinit of liquor that I don't even touch!)  I really don't want to not be able to drink wine!!

So - my mission this weekend... should I choose to accept it is not to overdo it but that doesn't mean I can't!  I have to allow myself moderation and not excessive.. that's the key!

I'm a strong woman who can do anything I put my mind to!  I've quit smoking cold turkey after over 15 years, I'm at the gym every morning before 5:30, I've done so much to get myself here... and I'm thinking now I shouldn't post this.  Too raw... to personal... to uncomfortable.....too bad.

I have to get in the shower.  If I don't get out of that comfort zone and put it out there... and ask for support, it won't happen... or I belong in AA.  

Feeling like I should apologize for the seriousness and the extreme personal nature of this post... but I'm not going to.  

stalling..... so I have to sign off before I remove this!




So - I'm exposing this to all of you to hopefully give me the support that I can... I know I practically sounds afraid but that's not it.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 12, 2002)

OK sugar, here is my opinion on the wine.

I don't think that you belong in AA. I have known people that do and if you are only blowing it on the weekends then you definitely aren't in that league at all.

It is natural to want to unwind on the weekends and have some wine. I like having some on the weekends. The problem is once you start to drink the will power goes out the window. What I do is buy one bottle at a time, because once I open one and start drinking I would open the next one after it is gone. That way you would have to go to the store to get another.

Tell your friends that you want to cut down on the wine and ask them to help you.

Me personally, I don't drink anything until 5:00pm even on the weekends.

You can do it. You are working way too hard not to.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 12, 2002)

*VENTING!!*

thanks Craig - I need to go back and read it.. right now... I totally need to VENT!

This Gov???t Contracts  lady is making me CRAZY!  Her first mention about how she???s up sooo early to be in the office early early??? I say, hey, I???m up at about 4:45 every morning to go to the gym for 2 hours a day. Her response??? ???Oh, I can lift 250??? ok, she WEIGHS about 250!  Just to give you an idea.. she LOVES this gov???t contracting??? it seriously makes me want to block her out of my brain???well, I want to do that anyway. 

Yesterday, I???m in talking to our Stock Adm???r??? and we???re practically wispering (about her boss) and this woman comes around the corner ???Oh, there you are.???  I wanted to just deck her right there.  I looked at her and said ???I???ll be with you in a minute??? since I did need something from her before I left.  After I say that.. she looks at me and then.. looks at her watch.  IT???S 10:30 AM!   Anyway??? I bring what I need to ask her about in her office and we proceed to call the idiot at this place about it and how we???re not required to comply because they???re contract???s under 500K.. whatever???. And after the call.. she???s holding the contract that I need back and says ???so, how are you.???  Oh my God??? I just wanted to start poking my own eyes out with me pen.  I???m sitting there, I???m sure with this half ass smile on my face thinking??? Oh man, when???s this all going to be over!!!  Finally???after about what??? 10 MINUTES of this.. her life stories and gov???t shit and come on lady.. I don???t give a flying crap about your fucking bbq???I announce to her.. I???m going to leave now??? and I get up, snatch (uhh huhhhh I said snatch) my contract, turn, open the door and leave.  I felt bad.. for about 90 seconds and escaped!

What am I gonna do with her.  She emails me from home about 10x an afternoon about nothing but crap.

Pheww??? that feels a little better??? NOW I know why I drink!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 12, 2002)

Craig, thanks.  I was doing that.. until the last 2 weekends ??? and last weekend, I DID get in the car and go buy another one!

I realistically can???t have wine in the house.. but I was given a bottle on Wednesday that is still crocked and in the fridge.  I???m not going to open it tonight either??? I want to catch up on rest.. I???m really tired.  Not just from hanging out with you guys but I???m working out hard (side cable crunches 120#!!!) Man! And it???s paying off.. so of course my body???s tired.  Plus, this weekend I want to work in my yard too.  I planted lawn 2 weekends ago and it???s comin??? up!  I need to get tomatoes and plant sweet peas and flowers up against the fence.  I bought the new umbrella so I can sit outside and eat/read whatever.  Looking forward to that!

I know I???m not ready for AA but I have to admit, when my African Grey can make the sound of a wine bottle being corked, it???s toooo funny!

I can do this, of course.. but to be able to spell it out and have someone that does the same as me??? makes me feel like I???m not an out of control idiot!

Thanks Craig!

Wine is the root of all the bad things I do.. when I???m bad!  Bottle of wine.. popcorn and cheese (yes a bowl of shreadded cheese.. it???s wonderful!) then I have to have something like frozden ho??? ho???s or SOMETHING sugary!

It???s a viscous cycle!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> I think I need to take some pictures (I know dvlmn's gonna jump at this one) I need to see from a different perspective what I'm looking at.  I have defintion in my quads spit down the center - tendon from the shoulder to the clavical and my abs... I noticed them doing a stretch like a pushup.



Sounds more like you want me to **efg**

After all I've more than once offered to take pix. 

sounds like things are coming around, 

And the wine. Just set your mind to it just like you have the gym. And some cheat here and there never hurt anybody. Just keep the rest of the stuff clean. And be careful and dont' over do it.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 12, 2002)

The info that I can give you on the fat burning is this. I was taking liquid Clenbutrix made by VPX. I was taking about 3-4cc each morning. As far as I am concerned this is the best ECA stack. I was sweating up a storm, it tastes horrible but will increase your metabolism. I was also doing kickboxing at lunch time. I know they say to work out in the morning on an empty stomach, but I can't get up at 4:45 like you do. Well this worked for me. Along with eating egg whites and chicken breasts forever.

Hope that helps gorgeous.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 12, 2002)

So...this is where your hiding!!!!! LOL! Suz, I look at alcohol this way......I love beer! But as I got more serious about lifting and wanting my abs to come out, I work my ass off all week and then on the weekends I certainly don't want to ruin what I've been working for! It's just not worth it to me anymore! Sure every now and then I will have one but that's about it! And it makes me feel good! So stick with it baby! I want to see pics of those abs!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_I have defintion in my quads spit down the center



Well if you'd quit drooling over my pictures you wouldn't have the spit problem, now would you?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 12, 2002)

Lots of info in here, but I wanted to say to Sosunni to keep positive about the wine thing. Hopefully between you, your friends at home, and your friends here you will be able to deal with this.

And I'm a Leo too! No wonder...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 12, 2002)

I'm scorpio **efg**

hey when did you want those new pix? lol


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Well if you'd quit drooling over my pictures you wouldn't have the spit problem, now would you?



I haven't even SEEN your pictures  and in my opinion, if you can't spell something more than one way, you have no sense of imgaination!

So.. where are those pictures again!?


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I'm scorpio **efg**
> 
> hey when did you want those new pix? lol



Don't you mean when do I want YOU to TAKE those picures?


----------



## ZECH (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Don't you mean when do I want YOU to TAKE those picures?



I'll do it! I'll do it!! Just tell me when and I'm there!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Don't you mean when do I want YOU to TAKE those picures?



Exactly  

I don't have anything except cardio to do tonight


----------



## ZECH (Apr 12, 2002)

you know what dvlmn...if I got the chance I would share with u!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 12, 2002)

Man, how bad does THIS sound.... my boss is walking out and as he's leaving I say "Have fun with your tomatos!"  THAT sounds like it should be in the PORNAL thread!

OK, 5:15 - I shouldn't do the cardio I was gonna since I JUST ate! So, It's off to tan and head homeward.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Man, how bad does THIS sound.... my boss is walking out and as he's leaving I say "Have fun with your tomatos!"  THAT sounds like it should be in the PORNAL thread!
> 
> OK, 5:15 - I shouldn't do the cardio I was gonna since I JUST ate! So, It's off to tan and head homeward.



I wonder what he thought???
Tan? Think I will too!


----------



## kuso (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> I haven't even SEEN your pictures  and in my opinion, if you can't spell something more than one way, you have no sense of imgaination!




Actually...you have seen them......that head I made you boobs out of ( I think you`ll understand  ) was ALBOB`s head.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> 
> Actually...you have seen them......that head I made you boobs out of ( I think you`ll understand  ) was ALBOB`s head.



Really... how cute.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 13, 2002)

OK - change o' avatar again.  I got tired of looking at my a$$ on there... I can imagine how the other women felt.

This is an old head shot but unless you want just one big eyeball it's gonna have to do for now.

Good news - no wine last night... more good news.. worked out my legs this morning... added smith machine lunges and felt some seizing of the muscles there... I'm gonna hurt tomorrow!  Cool!

Got errands to do... I may be getting a roommate ... or a new boyfreind after all (Tommy's dead in the water...ever since I found out he's 21 - I'm just not interested even in the whole flirting... he's good for "just don't talk" kinda action )... and new dude's got a brand new boat... nice big truck... gainfully employeed... checked out my profile on Yahoo (I mentioned that) and now, he's calling me georgeous and doll... and .... he's 25!  Why can't I find anyone over 30 that I happen to like!!

Does age REALLY matter?  I guess life experience does more than age.  

One of these days Alice.... one of these days... 

I'm really not in a big hurry but when romantic comercials make .... never mind... I was going to be a girl again!  Ewww..
Happy Saturday!  I'll put the workout in later.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 13, 2002)

Hey girl! I love your new avatar, you are so tech-savvy to have resized the picture and put it up there! 

Sounds like you are feeling very good about not drinking last night and also having a great leg workout today...very cool!

Good luck with your new boy-toy. Oooops, I mean man!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 13, 2002)

Thanks Ms - I do feel good about it.  I have a sign next to my doorway that leads into the kitchen:  Alcohol will only decrease your protein systhesis, and will dehydrate your cells.  

I've worked way to hard to do that to myself!  I will induldge tonight, I'm sure... and will allow that ... but not tomorrow... oh wait, I'm supposed to go wine tasting tomorrow.  Well.. I'll be challanging myself sooner than anticipated.  I'll bring water!!!  There's only 3 wineries so it shouldn't be all that bad.

Thanks for your help last night on the avatar... they should all owe it to you for my ability to have one!!  

Now, if I can do more.. that's the question!  BUT, I did drop off the film this morning so we'll see what I come up with after that.

Gotta go to some yard work before the sun goes down.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 13, 2002)

Well, it???s supposed to be my free day, right?!  But I???ve been damn good all day.  Although I still need to post the workout??? here???s what I???ve done:  gym, home, produce market for flowers, tom???s and whole wheat tort???s, home, tanning, walmart for veggie plants??? home??? mowed 2 40 ft lawns, plated toms??? tomitillos, jalapenos, watermelon, sweetpeas, sunflowers???. Then showered ??? and then??? 7pm ??? opened the wine. (Hey Craig.. I  waited later than you!)  I sat on the porch of my 87 year old rented home and read a cookbook.. ate some havarti and gouda cheese with my wine??? very nice!

So??? for dinner, we will be serving a bbq???d, multi peppered filet minion with a demiglaze (unless I don???t like it, I have the peppercorn sauce started) with red new potatos and asparagus.  For desert we will be having strawberries with chocolate sauce???. And some everyready batteries??? hmm???. What???s missing here?!?  There???s no ???we???.  

Not ready to succumb myself to all the posting of late.. so I???ll be on after I eat my meal of the goddesses ???. If I???m not asleep!  And.. for now... I feel like being an ass!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 13, 2002)

I cannot believe you put that as your avatar!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I cannot believe you put that as your avatar!



It will be back to me probably within the hour!

Sorry if its offensive...you must have missed it last night.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I cannot believe you put that as your avatar!



Is it offensive??  I'll remove it if it is!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 13, 2002)

It's not offensive! It's funny, I guess.

And whatever the word is that is the opposite of offensive, that's what it is.

You should keep it up there...just to see the responses you get when the boys are back on here. 

Too funny girl!


----------



## kuso (Apr 13, 2002)

Yes, and I notice the tag is still being left out for me to remove with my teeth


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> It's not offensive! It's funny, I guess.
> 
> And whatever the word is that is the opposite of offensive, that's what it is.
> ...




That's good!  I actually didn't get back on last night because I didn't want to see that it offended you!  I have 'giving a crap' sometimes!  I leave it for the week.. see what happens!

I do a lot of things most women wouldn't do.  Ski naked, flash, and speak my mind.. it's actually pretty funny the reactions you get!

Anyway - glad to know you're not repulsed my by ass!

Thanks Dix!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Yes, and I notice the tag is still being left out for me to remove with my teeth



And you'be here in what... 18 hours!?!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 14, 2002)

http://209.151.91.91/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5307

at the bottom are new pix


----------



## craig777 (Apr 15, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Miss LeDix*
> 
> You should keep it up there...just to see the responses you get when the boys are back on here.



Well here is one boys response. Wow, I love it.    

You guys seem to have a lot of fun here on the weekends.  

Wonderful avatar there Suz.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Actually...you have seen them......that head I made you boobs out of ( I think you`ll understand  ) was ALBOB`s head.


After wading through all the gramatical errors I've come to the conclusion my head is on Sosunni's boobs?  No WONDER I feel so good today!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> Well here is one boys response. Wow, I love it.
> ...



Clearly, I went back for the head shot   I stand looking at my butt that often!  That's my it's BEHIND me!

Gotta get some work done today.. so I'll be around.  Can't pull up any pic's .. Dvl, I'll check you out tonight!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> Well here is one boys response. Wow, I love it.
> ...



And thanks Craig.  I HAD to keep it up there at LEAST until you saw it!!


----------



## craig777 (Apr 15, 2002)

Well thank you Sosunni, I do appreciate it. I will add that I like the smile on your current avatar the best.   Although the other smile is very nice also.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Well thank you Sosunni, I do appreciate it. I will add that I like the smile on your current avatar the best.   Although the other smile is very nice also.



Thanks Craig. I really like this picture myself.  It shows me and personality.

I don't think I take very good pics so when I like one.. it seems to be years before I like another!

I did drop off film on Friday...we'll see if any of those are keepers!


----------



## craig777 (Apr 15, 2002)

Yay, more pictures.

I heard that you mow your yard very scantily clad. Sounds like fun.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> we'll see if any of those are keepers!



"WE'LL"  Notice the word "WE'LL".  I'll expect those pictures in my inbox within minutes of you getting them back.


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 15, 2002)

Well sosunni, I haven't seen a bad pic of you yet!!  So I dont know what you mean...You look extremely well in ALL YOUR PICS that I have seen anyway!!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Yay, more pictures.
> 
> I heard that you mow your yard very scantily clad. Sounds like fun.



That way, there's less to wash!  I'm just waiting for my neighbor (upstairs - behind me) to see me get naked before I come in the house.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

hey, warn me next time your gonna mow your lawn **efg**


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> Well sosunni, I haven't seen a bad pic of you yet!!  So I dont know what you mean...You look extremely well in ALL YOUR PICS that I have seen anyway!!



Hey Rock... thank you!  

I don't think I heard from you in the Pornal Masters thread... have you seen that one.  Craig was nice enough to get me out of my journal and into the general public.

Have you gone golfing yet?


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hey, warn me next time your gonna mow your lawn **efg**



2 weeks...


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 15, 2002)

Sunday - I went wine tasting like I said I was gonna.. and of course, drank a bottle of wine after I got home.  No biggie, really.  At least it was only 1! 

Monday - rest

I said I'd start posting my food... so.. here's today.

10 am
Shake

12pm
Protein bar

2pm ham/chz sand on whole wt bread - plain.. no may or nothing.  (Too much, make a half next time)

7 hamb patty with 1/4 ava and ketchup - not good nuked!

Good day.. my eyes are all itchy... really buggin' me.

I have the best pet ever!!! Crockett and I started this night time ritual before he goes to bed.  I cover up Tubby and put the cover 3/4's of the way around Crock's cage.  He gets in and we cuddle.  For a bird... it's amazing.  He hangs upside down and rubs his face all over mine and makes the sounds like a little puppy.  It's sooo cute.  Well, last night, I tried to get him to go in his cage by himself... he didn't do it. Tonight, HE DID!!!  Tooo cute... I said "come on" and starting to cover tubby... he climbed off the door into his cage... all by himself and then hung upside down until I was ready.  

Now come on.. have you EVER known a BIRD of all animals to be affectionate.  It's absolutely amazing,... just makes me all warm and fuzzy inside.  

Hey.. give me a break... it's all the lovin I've gotten since November!!!  I'm missing a little human touch here!

Back tot he gym tomorrow and back on schedule.

Oh.. and get this.... I've had an OPEN bottle of wine in my fridge all night... and I'm not touching it!!  (I had it in the freezer last night.. and the cork popped out.

I'm a good girl!!  and I love my birdy... OH>>> TODAY's his birthday!!!  He's 5!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> http://209.151.91.91/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5307
> 
> at the bottom are new pix



It won't let me see 'em... says I need 25 posts... HELLO!?!

  I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

it's the one titled "here ya go, work in progress though" right under your pornal one **w**


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> 2 weeks...



marking the calander, "gotta go watch sosunni mow the lawn **efg**


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 15, 2002)

*Saturday April 13*

Realized I didn't post Saturday's leg workout... man, it was awsome..my ass still hurts!  Woo Hooo.

April 13 Legs

Squats 
1x15@50#
1x15@55#
1x15@60#
1x15@65#

Smith machine lunges
Haven???t done these up till now???
15@40
15@45
12x12@50  I felt my legs seizing up??? thought maybe I should stop

Inner thight
3x15@88 w/
3x30@88 presses

Outter thigh
3x15@88 w/
3x30@88#

Hamstrings maching
3x1540#

Calves
3x15@45#

Quads
3x15@44#

No cardio.. I had to look pretty when I left!

Need to start working on the food part??? didn???t plan meals so much this weekend??? but going to try and at least take a lunch break at a park in my HARD journal about stuff I???d NEVER day here!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_  I'm missing a little human touch here!
> 
> my ass still hurts! Woo Hooo.


Just like you sig says, "All you have to do is ASSSSK."  I know a sure fire way to combine these two.


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Hey Rock... thank you!
> ...



I've read the pornal masters, yes!  Very interesting.  No golfing yet, was supposed to go last night but there was a storm that came and made it kind of difficult to golf.  Hopefully next monday we are going to go!!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> Just like you sig says, "All you have to do is ASSSSK."  I know a sure fire way to combine these two.



Why thank you there sweetness... something's gonna have to give here sooner or later.  I think I'll go to a club out of town, change my name to Cindy and get some!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> 
> 
> I've read the pornal masters, yes!  Very interesting.  No golfing yet, was supposed to go last night but there was a storm that came and made it kind of difficult to golf.  Hopefully next monday we are going to go!!



Well, I'll be curious to see out it turns out.. or over!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 16, 2002)

*It could only happen to me.. or I'm the only one to admit it!!*

A day in the life....

So, I'm trying to get my light that's on a timer (25 watt bulb) to go on just a little bit earlier than the regular 5am... so I adjust the timer Monday night thinking, it'll be fine... 4:45 or something, right?  

So, I get to bed ehh - 10:30 or so last night.... and as usualy have to get up to pee a couple of time... damn bladder!

Then - my glorious light comes on.. I close one eye to try and focus on the vcr while pushing my cat's hair out of the way... IT'S 4:20!  4:fukin20!  Covers go over the head - as IF that works - and the alarm goes off another 20-25 minutes later.  Nothing's working... I got 2 alarms... they're going off and making me dream some crazy shyt that goes only (why I'm not just swearing here I have no idea!) with the music they're playing or the traffic report... Finally, I drag myself in the 'sitting up' position.  I reach over, grab my 3 hydroxi-cuts from the bottle, pick up the water and slam 'em.  

Then, as every morning - I grab my gym clothes off the nightstand - right next to me... and shove them under the covers because I'm too much of a wimp to just JUMP up and put them on.  Meanwhile, I'm still feeling rather blinded by the fuking light and simultaneously (OK all you critics, am I spelling it RIGHT!?) think to myself.. who the fuk put a 1000 watt bulb in there?!  I remind you.. I live alone!

So, while keeping the thong panties under the covers, I feel around for the front and the back.  Not a difficult thing to figure out.. AT A NORMAL HOUR and it doesn't take a genius to determine once I GET them on.. that they're backwards!  I get them on... I get on the top - I pull the shorts on.... and get out of bed.  I drag my ass to the bathroom where on the way I have to step on a trouser hanger.. you know.. the metal kind with the clippies on either end... Oh, that was nice!

I use a warm washcloth to try and wake up, look in the mirror and my eyes are all red.  The washcloth felt so good I just wanted to crawl back into bed... which I wanted to do anyway.  I brush my teeth, pull the ponytail holder from my hair and start unraveling my French braid.  (Usually it's just a ponytail with a braid.. but sometimes I like to get fancy... (like what, I'm gonna have a fucking date in the middle of the night!?)  and I french braid it.  Sometimes, I can get away with not washing it in the morning... but not after I'm swimming in a pool of sweat after my cardio... I swear I wonder how I've gotten this far sometimes.

So, I get in my freezing ass cold car since I didn't bother to start it before going out this time... .and of course, because my gym's 2 miles away.. the heater's not even kicked in by the time I get there!  So, I'm freezing... and what else would you expect from a half asleep blonde wearing a pair of shorts and a sweatshirt with bloodshot eyes!?  

So - I get to the gym - do my shit.. whatever....

I get home.... I'm cleaning out my lunchbox from yesterday... no... I opening the little spice jar I put the ketchup in when I took a burger to lunch in ... SO, I open it to see if it's good or not... since I wasn't in the fridge for the last 5 days or some shyt like that.  (Can you say Blondie!?) and I decide that I'm going to just toss it in the sink.... as I got to put the lid on, and toss it at the same time.. .I clearly tossed it faster than the lid got on as I quickly had ketchup all over my white cabinets and my white floor and the black rug in front of the sink.  Fuking great!  I pick up the rug, toss it outside by the laundry.. (oh, did I mention that a fucking bird got into the bird seed a few weeks ago.. well, I found where he's been eating all this shit... on top of one of my shelves in the laundry (inside/outside room)  I found something like 1000 empty shells and unless a mouse has a nice little or big backpack... it has to be the bird!!! - I cleaned that up last night!) So.. where was I... OH... it looked like Carrie had been in the Kitchen (gross) So... I throw the rug in the laundry... and proceed to empty the dishwasher.  (I first typed dickwasher... what does THAT tell you!?)  As I'm starting to empty the dickwasher (I kinda like the way it sounds) I see there's still crap stuck on my dishes... I pull a few more out.. and OH great...   Here's a Martha Stewart tip for y'all... Whole Wheat Tortillas... don't do well in the dickwasher!  Here's a nice tortilla... that looks like it's been eaten MORE than once... on the bottom of my dishwasher.  Great!!

I leave the room... think I'll do it later.. and go get ready for work so I can leave this hellhole!

I get in the bathroom.... take the towell off my heed (yea.. .I said HEED) and start combing out my mop.  I do the regular routine and clean my face, put on lotion.. and then begin with powder.  See, with summer and tanning, I no longer have to ... well, I prefer NOT to wear any real makeup.  So, I open the container of loose powder.... and can you guess what's coming... oh, yea... I drop it on the floor.... powder goes everywhere... and I'm just ready to hang it up!

Finished getting ready for work, changed my top about .. 5 times... made my lunch and left!  Realized at lunch time, I forgot a fork for my tomatos in balsamic... and a (my cat's stuck (his nail) in the carpet! - what's with this day?!) towel or napkin so I don't get crumbs all over me.  After lunch... I laid back???. (uhh I said laid) in my car at the park, like I said I was going to start doing... and you know when you can hear people ... and then you realize your mouth's gaping open!  Yea... that was me!!  with sunglasses to boot.

Glad the day's over...and tomorrow.. I have an appt with an the Stanford Ear Institute to see if they either can???t fix my fuking ears (ear infections every damn time I have a cold ??? have had a rupture, a skin graph.. you name it.) or I may have to consider just lopping off my head!  That and my uterus.. I???m clearly not using that either.  And ??? While we???re at it??? it has been since November .. but I can use that by myself! J


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!!!  Glad that was your day and not mine 

Too much to pornalise to even start, si I`ll just say.......I have thought about the photograph and decided what I want to request   

*So, while keeping the thong panties under the covers, I feel around for the front and the back. Not a difficult thing to figure out.. AT A NORMAL HOUR and it doesn't take a genius to determine once I GET them on.. that they're backwards! *


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2002)

You sure today was Tuesday? 

does this mean you were....nekkid before wrongly applying the thong??

Inquiring minds want to know. Do realize, this is not for me, but for other, members who might not be as apt to come forth with this request...


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> ROTFLMAO!!!  Glad that was your day and not mine
> 
> Too much to pornalise to even start, si I`ll just say.......I have thought about the photograph and decided what I want to request
> ...



Glad you enjoyed the visual Kuso... at least I noticed it before I left!!  How that looks through the clingy shorts... talk about camel toe!!!  LOL


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> You sure today was Tuesday?
> 
> does this mean you were....nekkid before wrongly applying the thong??
> ...



ATTENTION... ANYONE INTEREST IN KNOWING SINCE BURNER REALLY DOESN'T CARE....


I SLEEP NEKKID!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 16, 2002)

New pic in pornal thread... I DID IT


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2002)

oh...but I do care...


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> oh...but I do care...



Oh, I know...


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

I feel left out now......you don`t need me to post your pic`s anymore


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I feel left out now......you don`t need me to post your pic`s anymore



Oh yea I do!!  I just was able to make that one small enough... not that I want to be knows as being able to MAKE things small!
  You do that SOOO much better than I do!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> You do that SOOO much better than I do!!



WTF!!??!?!?!?!?!? I make things HUGE .....oh hang on....is that.......you make me huge


----------



## craig777 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Sugar, I read a day in the life. You should have stayed in bed that day. Either that or you are a natural clutz.  

That is pretty incredible for a bird to be so affectionate, but then again I have seen pictures of you and I can't blame him.  

Sleep nekkid, girl don't tell me things like that, my heart can't take it.

You haven't pornalized my journal yet like you promised, and I sang and everything. Although I have been pretty busy, we have a design review tomorrow with the Air Force. We are building a Bomb/Nav trainer for the B52, well we aren't building it, we are upgrading it to have GPS.

I saw the pic in the pornal masters. Girl you are really hot.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> WTF!!??!?!?!?!?!? I make things HUGE .....oh hang on....is that.......you make me huge



Kuso - as much as I adore your new signature... you make it really hard for me to be a Paralegal, in the legal dept and my boss' is the General Counsel!  I had topless men on my screen saver and he said THAT was porn!  He was kidding but if anyone sees barbie.. I'm gonna be in deep doo doo.

At least Barbie's getting some!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm still trying to figure out why everybody's getting so damn upset about Kuso's sig.  Ken's got his freakin' pants on.  How prudish can people get???


----------



## ZECH (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> SIZE=4]I SLEEP NEKKID![/SIZE]



Damn! Now I can't get that out of my mind! Well, think I will just have to cum visit Sosunni!! Our two warm bodies together...........Mmmmm!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 
> 
> Damn! Now I can't get that out of my mind! Well, think I will just have to cum visit Sosunni!! Our two warm bodies together...........Mmmmm!



OooOOOoooo my nice, soft round butt gently in the crevice between your tight stomach and your hard pounding chest as your strong protecitve arms engulf me.... 

Ohh.. sorry...   Don't know what I'm thinking.

I need to post my food and stuff... but first... or is that Butt First  NO BACKDOORS! That's not what I meant.. 

oh nevermind...


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 17, 2002)

love reading your post here   puts a smile on my face and a.....a....damn lost  my thoughts there    ( great pics)


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> At least Barbie's getting some!



Is that a hint or something there?  You know, you can always make a trip to sunny arizona if you wanted too!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I'm still trying to figure out why everybody's getting so damn upset about Kuso's sig.  Ken's got his freakin' pants on.  How prudish can people get???




 I was kinda thinking the same thing!!!

Hardly anyone complained about two flies fucking, but you put Ken ( rightly stated, with pants on ) and Barbie dry humping, and I start getting called all sorts of names 

There seems to be an awful lot of sexual frustraion on this board


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mike51 *_
> love reading your post here   puts a smile on my face and a.....a....damn lost  my thoughts there    ( great pics)



Thanks Mike!  Glad you like it.  Funny thing, even my friends tell me that I write just like I talk.  And I do!

This is like the next best thing to having my own column.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> 
> 
> Is that a hint or something there?  You know, you can always make a trip to sunny arizona if you wanted too!!



Geez Rock, that's 2.. count 'em TWO invites to Arizona.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> You haven't pornalized my journal yet like you promised, and I sang and everything.



Oh .. I have now!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 18, 2002)

April 16 - Tuesday Shoulders

Milatary press 
3x15@20@

Upright Rows
3x14@25# bar (increase)  I'm not sure this is right....

Good Mornings
3x14@10# bar

Rotator cuff thingys (90 degree angle straight ahead then out to either side keeping elbows tucked in)
3x15@8#

Serratus
3x15@60#

Decline abz in girly cybex bench
crunches 3x20 no wt
obliques - 3x20 either side no wt
These were actually hard and I felt it... but no pain the day after.

35 min x-robics


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 18, 2002)

4/17 Bi's/Tris

Tri pushdowns with rope and w/extensions
3x10@50# w 3x10@50#

Tricep pushdowns
3x15@60#

Seated tricep extension overhead
3x15@20# db

Dips off bench
3x10 nt wt

Barbell curl
3x15@14# bar (wimp!)

Cable bicep skull crushers from side 15@30#
12@30#
10@30#

Cable curl from bottom
3x15@20#

Wimpy bi routine
X-robics 25 min


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 18, 2002)

April 18

Decline crunches
3x15@10#

Twists 3x30@ no wt

Cable sides 
15@80
15@90
15@100

Cybex - 
15@90#
2x15@110 (wt was stuck)

Crunches w/obliques on girly cybex bunch
2x15 no wt

x-robics 30 minutes


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 18, 2002)

I went to the Ear, Nose and Throat dr on Wednesday.  I actually have good hearing.. what?  I tbought my hearing was all messed up due to bad ears for years!  She gave me Clariten d.. and get this... the side effects warning.. may cause drousiness.... and then down the list... it says may cause amnesia.. no wait, not amnesia... that thing when.. Insomnia!!  BOTH!?  WTF is up with that?  I'm already screwed up in the head.. and now what... my left brain and my right brain are going to duke it out on who gets what?!

I'm tellin' ya... it's my hell!!


----------



## Mike51 (Apr 18, 2002)

no no no.........you want to come?  to southern idaho, where the sun shines (when it aint either raining or snowing) and the gentle 40mph winds makes for a lovely stroll through the tater fields...just thinking about all this makes me homesick for FL


----------



## craig777 (Apr 23, 2002)

How is it going sugar. I haven't been on too much since last Friday.  

When is mom going to start posting so we can pornalize her. J/K


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 23, 2002)

HI sweets, I've not been on too much myself.  Need to get my journal up to date...ehh - I'll do it tomorrow.

Took today off... 80 degrees... nice!!  Planted flowers...

JUST like a girl!!

S


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 24, 2002)

April 19 - Chest
Incline Flies
3x12@25#

Bench Press
12@10# (plates)
12@15#
12@20#

Decline flies
3x12@15#

Pec Dec
3x12@40#

Decline crunches
3z12w15#db

No soreness from yesterdays' ab workout!

35 Min x-robics

Change it around a bit... staying elevated a little more.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 24, 2002)

Saturday April 20 - Back and Legs

Low Rows 3x15@60#

Lat Pulldowns
3x15@60#

Lat Pulldowns - reverse grip
15@50#
12@50#
11@50#

Bent over db rows
3x12@25#

Legs

Smith machine squats 
15@50#
15@60 - Knee pain
Started set 3 - felt it... (acl surg '90)
Stopped squats

Quad machine
3x15@44# (felt it at first, it subsided)

Hamstring machine
3x15@40#

Inner and Outter thigh
3x15@88# alternated with 3x50@88 small presses

30 Minutes x-robics


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 24, 2002)

Sunday April 21 rest
Monday April 22 rest

Tuesday April 23 bi/tris

Tricep push down
3x15@70#

Pushdown with rope 
3x10@60#
alternated with (turned around) extensions
3x10@50#

Overhead db extensions
3x15@20#

Skull crushers
3x15@10# bar

Close grip bench press3x15@14#

Blasted them out!!

Bi's
Cable curl w/straight bar
3x15@50#

Inclide db Curl
3x15@20#

Cable curls - high
3x15@40#

Cable curls - low
15@20#
12@20#
10#10

BB curl
3x15@14#

Some weight increases.. good job. 

30 min x-robics.

Took the day off today from work... planted flowers, gym'd it, and watered lawn... just stuff.  Since I seem to drink more on weekends, trying to determine why I can't just be with me.. and no wine!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 24, 2002)

4/24 SHoulders

Military press
3x15@25# (went up from 20#)

Side lateral raises
3x15@10#

forward raises
3x15@10#

rotator cuff thingy
3x15@10#

Upright rows
2x15@40#
1x15@20

upright rows
1@15@60

serratus
15@60#
2x16@70#

30 Min x-robics 

OK - I'm caught up...

So, I come home after the gym this morning... and there's some foreign looking thing in  my back yard... the closer I look... it's moving!!  It's a possum... I think it's a baby.. it's not very big.. it was eating the .. not crunchberries, that's cereal... what.. OH.. Kumquats that fell on the ground... guess I'm not leaving my back door open anymore... I'm sure he'd have no problem coming in the house!

Thinkin' I want to start doing cardio twice a day again... should I really not??  Overtraining??

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## craig777 (Apr 24, 2002)

It's about time you posted. What do you think this is anyways, party time.  

I don't think there is anything wrong with cardio twice a day. Just make sure you eat enough to lose fat and not muscle. When I get about 12 weeks out I plan to do cardio twice a day.

Hope you had fun planting flowers.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 24, 2002)

*OK - herrrrrrrre's SUZIE  EWww!*

Now, just lavish me with compliments and maybe I'll believe it!



I just don't think I take good pic's, that's all.


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 24, 2002)

Awesome!! You take great pics!!  Keep em cumming!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

we need more pix, well that and i still think i'd do a better job.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> Awesome!! You take great pics!!  Keep em cumming!!



You need glasses!!! 

Thanks.... did you see the one on Pornal Masters??


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> we need more pix, well that and i still think i'd do a better job.



Babe, I can't drop trau in front of you... I barely know you!!

But... keep talkin... never know... we do have to do lunch one of these days since we live so close!

(Then you can make up shit to tell people about me... BUT ONLY GOOD SHIT!)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2002)

...don't take good pics?? With that radiant smile? I bet you get honked at all the time. You do, don't you?

An opossum? New addition to the family? Don't they hang upside down from things wihttheir tails? See? Wouldn't take up much space...just don't walk into it...
Can even give him / her a name: Opie.....you could teach it tricks...hanging upside down is already a done deal.
Sorry.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 25, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Burner02*
> 
> ...don't take good pics?? With that radiant smile?



I want to second this one. Girl you have an awesome smile. It would brighten any day. You have a fantastic personality, witty, fun and this is just secondary you understand but you have a greeeeaaaaaaaaaaat rear. Yummy.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ...don't take good pics?? With that radiant smile? I bet you get honked at all the time. You do, don't you?
> 
> An opossum? New addition to the family? Don't they hang upside down from things wihttheir tails? See? Wouldn't take up much space...just don't walk into it...
> ...



No sorry needed.. I just won't sleep with my BACKDOOR open anymore!   I have 50# of bird food (pellett not seed) in my laundry room which is half glass and half screened in... indoor/outdoor kinda thing!


Yea, my smile's not bad... I was asking myself yesterday, what DON'T I like, because I do like my nose and my smile... do I actuallty no like my eyes??  No...  it's weird.

BUT, it keeps me balanced.  Yea, I think I'm pretty.... sometimes... and others seems to think I'm more than that.. which I love... and I'm not insecure... it's just my reality, I guess.  I'm not dogmeat by no means.  But you know, it's good.  I'm NOT perfect and never will be.. at least to me.  I'm happy... that's all that matters.  I wouldn't trade anything... hell, I even like my ass now!!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 25, 2002)

Thursday April 24 
Abz

Cable Crunches
20@90#
20@100#
20@110#

Cable tick tocks
20@90#
20@100#
20@110#

Decline crunches
20@10# plate
15@10#
12@10#

Cybex machine crunches
20@90#
20@100#
20@110#

Guy behind me on this machine... had to drop the weight! 

Cybex side thingys
3x15@50#

Knee ups - hold legs in the air at end (Major shakin.. people were looking at me!)
3x14 no wt

30 Min x-robics - BFL Style 

I need to get my food down.... I'm not doing bad... I even had an egg white last night... yuck!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> I want to second this one. Girl you have an awesome smile. It would brighten any day. You have a fantastic personality, witty, fun and this is just secondary you understand but you have a greeeeaaaaaaaaaaat rear. Yummy.



Thanks Craig.

The more I look around at other people, the more value I'm taking in my bod and the work I'm doing.  

I'm really doing sooo well in comparision to what I was or was not doing before.  I'm seeing increases in weight that I'm lifting and I'm slimmin' down... and it feels wonderful!  That's what I have to hold on to when it comes to my weekend..... and it'll happen.

Have a wonderful Thursday~~


----------



## craig777 (Apr 25, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> Guy behind me on this machine... had to drop the weight!



If I was behind you I think I would have to drop the weights also.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> If I was behind you I think I would have to drop the weights also.



Do I dare say it?

If someone's 'behind me' ... I don't think it would be weights they'd be holding!

It wasn't 'behind me' he was next in line... but that was cute


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 30, 2002)

*Friday April 25*

Friday April 26, 2002 Back

Low Rows
3x15@70#

Lat Pull down
15@60#
12@60#
10@60#

Lat Pull down reverse grip
12@50#
12@50#
10@50#

Back extensions

3x12@5# plate
Those are hard!  I'm surprised

30 Minutes x-robics... up'd the weight from 30 to 40#
burned 346 cal

Friday night...what'd I do Friday night.. I think I just went to bed early. This why I hate being behind!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 30, 2002)

Saturday - Chest

Saturday April 27 Chest

Bench press
10@15#
15@20#
8@25#
8@15#

Incline flies
3x15@20#

Decline flies
3x15@15#

Decline crunches
3x15@15# db

Decline bench
15@bar only
12@5#
10@10#
First time I've done this one... kinda awkward

Pec Dec
3x10@40#

Ran errands, met dvmnn for drinks and headed off to the ski kick off party.

Funny story - 2 years ago in the club, there was this guy.  (He's still in the club mind you)  Really popular guy.. everybody loves him.. all the girls are after him etc..  Well, I'm on his boat one Sunday in the beginnig of the season.  I really didn't know him but like everyone else, thought he was kinda cute.  Before heading into the marina with all the other skiers, he really paid no attention to me - which was fine.  After lunch.. he was all over my sh*t... rubbin my legs and my feet, starts kissing on me... I'm enjoying it.. I mean, he IS cute.  So, the end of the day, were one of the last boats to come in.  He walks me to my campsite, where my tent is still... uhh.. erect .. we're kissing.. whatever.. and he makes this motion to the tent "wanna?"  I looked at him, smiled and said, "If we're gonna have sex, you're at least buying me dinner first"  He got this very surprised look on his face, as clearly, he's never heard these words before and then said.."well, what do I do with this" pointing to uhh,... the tent in his shorts.  I picked up a towel, handed it to him and said "take care of it yourself, just don't get it on my tent".  Floored him... totally floored him!  I was happy!   Well, we did end up going out a couple of times but then he and his ex-honey got back together.  No one in the club knew we were ... hittin' it, which we both preferred as she was in the club.. and he.. well... he was HIM.

Then, last year.. around my birthday... he came up to my site and we were talking.  He asked what I wanted for my birthday and I said him.  He went and showered got all nice smelling and came back.  I had to let him down gently... I was blowing smoke up his a$$ as I usually do with him.  I also was dating someone (a flyboy) and he was coming to the club.

Well.. at the kick off party, he comes over and sits next to me during all the drawings.  We're friends, have been the whole time ... well as soon as he realized I wasn't going to mess up his sh*t with his honey as she was in the club too.  So, toward the end of the evening, I say to him "We should get together an have dinner sometime"  He again... gives me this look of confusion and says "why, are you hungry?"  I laughed, kissed him on the cheak and just said he was cute.  He thought for a moment and said "Ohh... sex" and smiled.  

It was pretty funny... you probably had to be there to get the entire gist of it.

Good time though.  Didn't show any body parts but since mu breasts have been ' the girls' for the last few seasons, I wore Al's name tag on one breast and Vivian's on the other.. .and mine... well, mine was a little lower.  Another guy came up to me and croch bumped me and said "So Sue me" get it...   That's where my name tag was... my name is Sue.. HA HA HA 

It was a good night... a good reminder of who I don't really want to hang out with though... that's for sure.

First outting - May 18/19... I'm taking vacation time from May 17 to the 27.



Sunday
Monday rest

I drank Sunday .. well, Saturday night too...obviously.. but I gave myself persmission for Sunday.  I've been doing really well... and I'm back on track like I am every week.

I'm seeing definition that I've not seen before.  This is cool!


Tuesday was Biceps

Need to fill in... gotta be in early today... getting my 5 year award!! 

I have some stuff to talk about too... nieghbor... new potential roomie etc... besides, Craig needs something to do and I'm sure by now, he's having withdrawals from not seeing my writing.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 30, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> besides, Craig needs something to do and I'm sure by now, he's having withdrawals from not seeing my writing.



You got that right.  



> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> If someone's 'behind me' ... I don't think it would be weights they'd be holding!



Yummy.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 30, 2002)

April 30 - went BACK to the gym tonight for the asskicking class!!!  Wasn't so bad this time.  I feel like such a doofus in there though.. between have bad balance and bad knees, I'm falling all over the flipping place!

I know I haven't updated.  Craig I'll do it tomorrow nite.. if I don't go to dinner with an old beau!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey, lady! who's beau??? And I thougnt you liked YOUNGER guys!
ha! I crack myself up...
give us the skinny....inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Sosunni (May 1, 2002)

Sunday/Monday rest

Tuesday April 30 - Biceps (Company meeting early, had to make it a quick prog.)

Cable low bicep curls
Increased the wt from 20 to 30#
15@30#
12@30#
10@30#

Cable high skull crushers
increased from 30 to 40#
14@40#
10@40#
10@40#
Tough!

Barbell curl
3x15@15

They were SPENT!

20 min x-robics #4 plate 

Went back Tues night for that ass-kicking class!!

I get home from the gym... and my VCRs set themselves.... I think I've mentioned that right after daylight savings switched... they kept going from old time to new time.. weird.  Well, I get home yesterday morning and I have to be at work at what I THINK is 8:30 - turned out I had to be there at 8 - I was 15 min late.  So, I get home - it's 6:30am... and my vcr in my room says it's 8:30.... my microwave sais 6:30 and my vcr in the living room says 7:30... how in the hell does that happen... the cable runs the time, I guess.. but it's the same cable.. how can the two damn vcrs be on different times.  They're blonde!?  I donno!  I manually changed the one in the living room.

(Somtime I want to delete what I write.. I think it's just boring crap)

I logged on last night and I see I apparently have more investigating to do... something about I'm Albob's prize for some contest.... I'll have to go check this one out before I ... either deny or accept the challange.   Hey.. and what do I GET?!


----------



## Sosunni (May 1, 2002)

May 1, 2002 Legs

::note to self  Molley Hatchet does not make good cardio music::
Listen to this 80s cd I have... good cd.. but not for cardio!

Smith squat
1x15@50#
1x15@60#
1x15@70#

Smith lunges
14@30#
12@35#
10@40#

Quad machine
increased wt
15@55#
12@55#
10@55#

Ham machine
3x15@40

inner thigh
increased wt
3x15@99 with 3x25 small presses  OUCH

Outter thight
increased wt
3x15@99 with 3x25 small presses  OUCH again!

Calves
xx15@45# plate

30 minutes cross-robics machine #4 plate
358 Cal


----------



## Sosunni (May 2, 2002)

May 2 - I'm just totally spent

Went to my aunt's house last night, she's having major problems with my cousin.  My cousin's dropped out of Jr College, stays out all night with her friends and mom says she does drugs.  So I talked to the kid before mom got home...  she smokes pot - sometimes... she's done crystal meth and still does.. she says maybe once a month (told her it was a mad made substance... would she smoke ajax) and anyway... was a mediator for those 2 for about 3 hours... got home after 10ish.. was on this idiot box until about 11 and no way could I get up this morning to hit the gym.  I'm not really dissapointed.. I'm realizing more and more thatn the more and harder I lift/workout.. the harder and harder it gets throughout the week to get up.  So, day off today... may go tonight... I'm sure my friend Suzette will try and rope me into the asskicking class again.. which would be fine.

Oh - did I tell you the ass kicking class teacher is now teaching AT MY OFFICE.. good god, I can't get away from that guy!

This morning's been SOOO unlike a normal morning.... I had grape-nut flakes for breakfast, coffee, no supplements.. out of creatine.. will bring shakes to work... we'll see how the day goes... but damn... I'm just pooped!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2002)

that's what happens when you stay up here all night. lol  

Sometimes you need a morning off. That's what my wednesdays are, but went in for cardio last night. 

well hope your day gets better.


----------



## craig777 (May 2, 2002)

I am sorry to hear about your cousin and aunt, sugar. It is really great that they both trust you though. I am sure that it wears you out. We are about to go through this with my 18 year old stepson. The Air Force now say they may not take him because he was on medication for A.D.D. and he really doesn't want to work when high school ends in 4 weeks. He doesn't understand why he has to pay for his auto insurance. He just wants to lay around the house all summer and watch TV, dirty all the dishes, gets an attitude when asked to clean the dishes, and he can't figure out why we are telling him when school ends it is time to get a job and strike out into the world.

Hang in there.


----------



## Pitboss (May 2, 2002)

I'm with you Sosunni. I had a really hard one last night... although I did sleep rather well. 

Good luck with your cousin.. same wih you and your stepson  Craig. But we all now "kids" don't listen to those of us that have been there done that.. it's great that we try, and try hard but well sometimes you just can't get your hopes up.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 2, 2002)

I am not going to pretend that I have read everything in here. But I just have to say that I just saw your siggy!!! LOL!


----------



## Sosunni (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I am not going to pretend that I have read everything in here. But I just have to say that I just saw your siggy!!! LOL!



I'm glad you're not offended - I was afriad that you may not like it.

But it's true.. and what better way to say it!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I am sorry to hear about your cousin and aunt, sugar. It is really great that they both trust you though. I am sure that it wears you out. We are about to go through this with my 18 year old stepson. The Air Force now say they may not take him because he was on medication for A.D.D. and he really doesn't want to work when high school ends in 4 weeks. He doesn't understand why he has to pay for his auto insurance. He just wants to lay around the house all summer and watch TV, dirty all the dishes, gets an attitude when asked to clean the dishes, and he can't figure out why we are telling him when school ends it is time to get a job and strike out into the world.
> 
> Hang in there.




Thanks Craig.  They'll work it out.  As I told my aunt - I don't have kids.. so I can just go through the crap with hers  - the important thing, Katy knows when to ask for help and she does trust me.

Good luck with your stepson... I've been through that one with my ex's son.  I was an invisible parent!


----------



## Sosunni (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> I'm with you Sosunni. I had a really hard one last night... although I did sleep rather well.
> 
> Good luck with your cousin.. same wih you and your stepson  Craig. But we all now "kids" don't listen to those of us that have been there done that.. it's great that we try, and try hard but well sometimes you just can't get your hopes up.



PB, somehow I think you have a really hard night often... how do you function with all that blood loss


----------



## Sosunni (May 2, 2002)

OK - I'm completly exhausted - it's only 9:15!  I didn't take my hydroxicut early enough so I only took one.  Meant to eat at 5 - didn't... went and tanned... went ro Ross for clothes - so happy I'm back in size 8 again!!  It's  just gonna get better from here.  But I fuq'd up.  2 burriots for dinner (at 8PM!) but wole wheat tort's, light chz, ff sour cream and no chips.. and an o'douls... and then 4 sugar free cookings... but it's better than 2 burritos on white tort's with a half a bag of chips, and wine and a half a bag of mother's cookies!

Ooooo - I can do that tomorrow nite.

Actually, I realized tonight, I've done really well in light of the fact I've had PMS all week.  I didn't really have any real effects.. that's probably part of the tired thing too... I need iron and I'm not taking my vit's.

Hitting the gym tomorrow!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 3, 2002)

Tricep pushdowns
3x15@70#


Tricep pushdowns with rope supersets with extensions
15@60 w/ 10@50#
15@50 w/ 10@50#
15@60 w/ 10@50#

Seated tricep extensions
3x15@20#

Bench press ? hands close together
3x15@35#

I didn?t mean to use this much weight.  I was only on 14# the last time.  But I thought I was grabbing the 14# because there was a 7.5 wt on the end? but the cuff was loose so I asked Tommy to tighten it.. so after that I HAD to use it.  Guess it was time to increase it anyway.

Skull crushers
3x14@10# bb

30 Minutes x-robics #4 plate

7:45 ? 2 egg whites, 1 egg scrambled with sales and cilantro

1 piece whole wheat toast w/all natural peanut butter 


I'm exhausted STILL!!!  

And so don't want to work today.. but our corporate counsel's out for the next 3 weeks .. and it's all me...

DAMN IT!  Vacation 5.17 - 5.27.... I need to go AWAY!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 6, 2002)

Saturday 5/4/02

Did the ass kicking class!

We had a Cinco de Mayo party on Friday at 3 - guess who was there... the ass kicking teacher!  I can't get away from that guy!! SO, I was gonna kick up the cardio a notch anyway... so I'll start doing his class Tues/Thurs nights... that outta get me on my way to a smaller butt  

And... I did shoulders and more cardio:

Military press
15@25#
12@25#
10@25#

Side lateral raises
3x15@10#

Upright rows
3x15@20#

Rotator cuff thingy

3x15@10#

Serratus
15@60@
2@x10@70#

20 Minutes x-robics...EFX style with #4 plates

Y'all know how I spent my weekend.. Wine and Honey Festival.. and with dvlmn on Sunday.  He got me all sauced and took pictures of me.. the perv! 

SO... back on track.. 

Sunday May 5
Monday, May 6

Rest.... more like drink.. not Monday though.

Food - Protein shake for breakfast
left over taco bell for lunch (hey, I came home...and it was just staring me in the face!)
Asparagas for dinner

Clearly, not enough food... but Monday's aren't my day.

New deal.. no more wine on Sundays.  May be challanging with the ski club.. but I'll just NOT bring it.  It's that simple... and I can have o'douls if I want.  Just something other than wine... really anything other than wine... or tequilia.. that wouldn't be good.. or gin.. that wouldn't be good either.. ok... no alcohol on Sunday!

We see if I stick to that!


----------



## ZECH (May 7, 2002)

He doesn't understand why he has to pay for his auto insurance. He just wants to lay around the house all summer and watch TV, dirty all the dishes, gets an attitude when asked to clean the dishes, and he can't figure out why we are telling him when school ends it is time to get a job and strike out into the world.

Not being mean, but his dad needs to kick his butt one good time!


----------



## Sosunni (May 7, 2002)

OK - Challange kick off... well, I guess that was Saturday really.

May 7, Tuesday ABs

Cable tick tocks
20@80#
15@90#
12@100#

Decline crunches 
3x20w/10# plate
alternated with twists
3x40 no wt

Cybex crunches
20@80#
20@90#
20@100#

Straight leg lifts, moderate decline - girly bench
3x20 no wt

Cable crunches
20@80#
20@90#
20@100# ouch!

30 Min X-Robics #4 platye 385 cal (?)

I'm out of creatine.. been out for a week... gotta buy some today.

5:00 3 hydroxi-cut
8:15 2 carb advantedge shake

2ish... advantedge shake... not the 2 carb one and maybe I chocked down ONE egg white

10pm - 2 carb prot. shake. 

Not enough food but I wasn't going to eat something big late... and I had not time at work!!

Bringing salad - spinach, ava, tom, green on.. balsmic dressing... ok, and some roasted pecans that are coated in sugar.. that's just too good.. and they're almost gone!
egg whites (ewww) (I'm just gonna call em egg shites from now on,.... that's what I end up typing!) 
Wheat bread/ham/chz

We'll see how I do today!

Hopeing to do the asskicking class today.. or Anthony's sure to find my desk tomorrow when he's at my office to teach.

Got my digicam... now I just need to take better pictures.  Maybe just body shots.. ya'll don't really care about the face anyway... you ARE men!   I mean that in a good way.


----------



## ZECH (May 8, 2002)

No really! We want to see your beautiful face also!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> No really! We want to see your beautiful face also!!



Thanks you sweets... you will.


----------



## Sosunni (May 8, 2002)

Wednesday May 8  LEGS

Smith machine lunges
15@50#
12@60#
10@70#

Smith machine Squats
15@50#
12@60#
10#70#

Hams Machine
15@50# (went up from 40#)
I'm gonna kick Alboobie's ass!
12@50@
10@50#

Quad machine
15@55#
12@55#
10@55#

Inner thigh
3x15@99# alternating with
3x25 small presses

Outter thigh
3x15@99# alternating with
3x25 small presses

Deadlifts
3x15@20# bb (I can handle more)

Calves - standing machine
3x15@90#

30 Min x-robics sprints w/#4 plate

one level per minute
5, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 5, 10, 5, 5, 10, 5, 5, 10, 5, 5, 11, 5, 5, 11, 5, 5, 10,
5, 10, 9, 6, 9, 10, 5.. how many is that.... ok - well, something like that!

I'm cooking eggs now... tried tuna last night  I can't get that down!!!  Just can't!

Need to order Glutamine, I'm used to Cytoval (2500mg) and has taurine also... whatever the fuq that does.. .and Creatine (Betagyn) and some light myoplex shakes.

My belly's a little sore from yesterday too!

WOOO HOO

First ski trip..... 9 days and counting!

AND, I got a roommate... this little 22 year old from Wisconsin's coming out to do an Internship at the Lawrence Livermore Lab... I'm furnishing the room for her.. it's only 3 months.. but I feel like I have a sister!  It should be fun.  (Better be or I'll kick her ass outta here!)  Not really.  I'm a NICE girl!


----------



## Sosunni (May 9, 2002)

May 9 - no gym, no nothin'!

I'm a tired cowboy - up too late, in too early and worked too long.  I appreciate that people need vacation... but I've been puttin' in 10 hour days with absoultely NO break.. no lunch... no walk.. just working and peeing!

BUT... I do like my job.. and the more I learn... the better I am!  Every night this week, I'be been there 9-7... and it's law stuff... you have to think, and analyze (  I said anal) and respond and make fuqn sense!  today was hard... last night was hard... tonight's not so hard.. but tomorrow.. may-be hard - then I have to endure my mom and my aunt on a road trip to see a woman who probably will ask me who the hell I am about 25 times... but you gotta love her..... without her, I wouldn't be here!  Then next week... one person's back.. but it's the Admin.. not the attorney so I'll be doing this again next week.. as well as dinner plan Monday night... along with plans to meet a friend to talk about her eminent (fuq the spelling) divorce, tuesday, ski signups, wed... may have to be the gal set for monday... thursday.. I'm sure someone will suck the life out of me on thursday.. but then... IT'S VACATION TIME.

I got an email from my roommate.. she has a sister in Pasadena so I will probably take her down there... MAYBE even then.  I have friends down there as well.. a guy I used to do.. I mean date... is in hollywood... stunt double for matthew mcconnhey (F.T.S - fuq the spelling) and apparently buffed.  My friend Nina saw him about a year ago and one mention of Suz.. he went off on how much he had a crush on me way back when...then there's someone else down there I know... can't recall who but I will!

I'm not thrilled when I get this busy.  Gotta get up early on Sat to go to moms then it's driving to SLO (San Luis Obisbo) and then back Sunday... work all week and then just die!  I'm tempted to tell mom I don't want to go to Mendocino.. but I should.  Maybe I'll suggest one night.

Now with all this.... do I NEED anything else??

Yea.. MORE STOCK OPTIONS!


----------



## Sosunni (May 10, 2002)

May 10 - they need an icon dealy that is a guy making an "L" on his forhead!

No gym this morning - I just can't get caught up!  Took my Hydroxicut's too late (warning upcuming excuse) thought wine may help me get sleepy -  and didn't get to bed until about midnight... it kills me!! 

No gym tomorrow.. won't be here... hopefully I can get something in Sunday if we get back early enough.. but I doubt that.

Been playing with the digicam...  this is kinda fun!


----------



## Sosunni (May 12, 2002)

May 12 ??? and as my nonnie would say Home Again, Diggity Dog!

I???m SERIOUS, this woman used to and STILL says this and she???s 85!

Survived the drive down to SLO with my aunt (52) and my ma (62).  They???re fun.. for most of the trip really.. then once they get tired, they start getting all edgy ??? which I can understand.. I just tried to sleep in the back of the Civic.

Say me Nonnie last night for dinner??? she kept asking me who I was??? and when I told her, she???d say ???Boy, I haven???t seen you since you were this big!??? (I was there last year for mothers day too) OR, she???d start singing ???If you knew Suzie like I knew Suzie oh oh oh what a gal??????

I used to tease her all the time growing up ??? then after grampa died, I???d tease her about having a hot date or something all the time.  Now, she just gets confused a lot.  Not sure what day it is, where she is, where we???re going and why.. BUT??? then when we get to the restaurant ??? my aunt who is sitting next to me in the back seat says to my mom ???Can we get in the truck?  And Nonnie turns around and says ???You won???t fit??? J  She meant to be funny!!!

Then I was teasing her again.. she was determined to get the lemon cheesecake for dessert??? and then, after asking her about 5+times, the last time she said ???Peach cobbler???  Totally threw me off and I said ???No you???re not.. you???re getting Lemon Cheesecake!???  She started laughing because she KNEW she was having the cheesecake!!

Both my mom and my aunt talked about how good I was with her and that???s hard.. especially when I don???t see her much, which is bad??? but now, I???ll send her a current picture (NOT the challenge pics!) and maybe in July I???ll go see her by myself.. and maybe even keep going.. Santa Barbara???s nice this time of year. 

I???m glad to be home??? haven???t been to the gym since Wednesday and my friend kept me up so late.. I just couldn???t catch up.  I???m really tired now but it???s just dinner, tv and bed.. so I???m good to go!  UNLESS ??? I get some OTHER distraction tonight!!


----------



## craig777 (May 13, 2002)

Man alive woman it is going to take me all day to read up on your journal.


----------



## Sosunni (May 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Man alive woman it is going to take me all day to read up on your journal.



And who's fault is that?! 

You KNOW you don't have to - and I KNOW you will


----------



## Sosunni (May 13, 2002)

May 13 ??? Monday ??? Back

Apparently, Friday, I guess, I pinched a nerve in my back ??? or a muscle??? I donno.  I???ve actually done this before??? Dr thought I cracked a rib (I think.. or that time, maybe I did crack a rib)  Anyway. To the left of my right shoulder blade and about an inch down.  When I sneeze??? it???s extremely painful.. I am a 2-sneezer.. and now, I can???t sneeze twice.. it is way too painful!  Sleeping on a roll away bed in the hotel didn???t do me any good??? and it was hurting gradually throughout the day on Saturday on the drive down.. sleeping across the back seat or sitting up with my head all cocked to the side (I know..) probably wasn???t the best either.  I also forgot that mom snores??? it was a long night between her and actually being able to feel the wires under the mattress I was on!

I took aspirin yesterday morning??? it was better throughout the day.. then last night I sneezed??? and MAN??? I was in Major Pain!  Took 500 mg of Motrin, tried the rib brace .. too small.. or I???m too buffed : )  Mom said I should see an orthopedist rather than a chiro.. my regular dr has adjusted me before since I seem to sleep funky and get stiff necks and this back thing.  She also suggested I NOT go to the gym??? but I had to.  I haven???t been since Wednesday??? and I???m feeling like I haven???t been in days!

So, what was the body part that was next??? BACK!  I did it, I thought maybe it would help work out whatever is in there.  It feels fine, really??? a little twing here and there.. so we???ll see what the day gets me.

Low Rows ??? did lower wt
20@50#
18@60#
16@70#

Lat pulldowns
3x15@60#

Latpulldowns ??? reverse grib
15@60#
12@70#
10@70#

Back extensions
15/12/10 w/5# plate

Reverse pec dec back dealy
15/12/10 w/3 plates ??? it???s not marked.. I???m guessing 30#

x-robics ??? 30 minutes #4 plate

Busy week this week???dinner with old work collegues tonight, waterski sign ups tomorrow nite (I get to check out the new meat!! J)  Wed, have to talk to a gal about her divorce??? Thursday.. nothing so far???. And Friday I???m off and off to ski until Sunday.  My new roommate, Damia, is moving in Tuesday ??? not sure if I talked about her or not.. or wait, I think I did.   And, I???m on vacation all next week.  Not sure if Mom and I are doing mendicono or not.. I???d kinda like to head south to a warm beach.. like I???ve been talking about.  SD may be too far.. Santa Barabara may do it.. we were in Pismo.. not sure if there???s really any beach access or not there??? hell, I could just go to Capitola.

Off to a good start today.. with it being Monday and I don???t usually do the gym Mondays but I told myself that I was NOT going to drink yesterday.. and didn???t ??? I???m happy about that???so I got up and went this morning.  Tommy was there too.. the little cutie??? he wants me, I just know it!

OH, and I heard from my aunt??? my niece??? totally fuq???d up Mothers Day.. never showed??? so I???m going to talk to her about helping her move out.  It???s just killing her mom, who is in really bad health so I do mean it???s killing her ??? emotionally and otherwise.


----------



## craig777 (May 13, 2002)

You are one busy girl.  

Yes, you are correct I read it all. I love to read how you interject the humor. That is so sweet how you deal with your Nonnie.  

I agree with Mom, let it heal.   If you don't I may just have to put you over my knee.   Yummy.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2002)

yes, unlike me let it heal. It took forever for me to get my back to heal after something similar to yours without giving it a rest 

If it's just a pull some static stretching may help it. That or after working it today hopefully it'll be ok.  keep us up to date.


----------



## Sosunni (May 13, 2002)

Amazingly enough.. my back feels fine.  The better test will be sleeping and rolling over. 

BUT, I'm really surprised.

Last night, while sitting kinda upright in bed, I was eating strawberries.. after I'd swallow, my back would throb... weird, I could feel it when I swallowed! (No smart ass remarks!)  as if that's gonna work

Tomorrow Abz!

Waterski countdown... 4 days


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2002)

Hey!
I am also gonna suggest you taking it easy until after your weekend. Four days isn't rally gonna kill you, and we all know how much you've been looking foward to this up coming trip! Don't do anything to dink that up! You will be forever peeved!

Sorry to hear about the neice. I just found out my brother...(can I ex-communicate him?) is back up to his old tricks...and hoping Mom-n-Dad will bail him out....tell ya, if / next time our paths cross, I', gonna stomp a mud hole in his ass big enough to drive a semi through!

Pismo has a nice beach. If you have a 4X4, you can drive onto it, if I remember. Santa Barbara? Nice place, cold water. Take a wet suit!

Feel better!


----------



## Sosunni (May 13, 2002)

AND... we just had an earthquake... i HATE those!!!

Not sure of size.. but it was big enough that I stood in a doorway and it knocked Crockett off his perch - just freaking us both out I think.

Anyway.  Thanks Burner   If I can't crawl out of bed tomorrow, I may have to call someone to come get me.

Thanks for your concern guys.


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2002)

that's what friend's are for!
Hmmm, Dr. Burner making a out of state house call....that's gonna cost you, girl!


----------



## Sosunni (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> that's what friend's are for!
> Hmmm, Dr. Burner making a out of state house call....that's gonna cost you, girl!



Not as much as it may cost you.   You're dealing with a deprived girl.. not sure I can be trusted alone.


----------



## Sosunni (May 14, 2002)

May 14 - Abz

Back is STILL just a little funky.. but it seems to be ok for the most part!

Cable tick Tocks
15@80/90/100

Cybex Crunches
30@80/90/100 20@110

Twists
3x40 no wt

Cable crunches
20@80/90/100  Need to start at 90#

Straight leg lifts
4x20no wt hold position at end.

30 Min x-robics #4 plate

I did relatively well with dinner last night.. No margarita for Suz.. but I have a goal.. and that's just gonna get in the way.

Think I may blow off mom on my vacation... I've spent so much time pleasing everyone else, I've had NO time for me well.. the Honey and Wine festival was for me.. but I'm thinking maybe my hard copy journal and I need to find a beach in Santa Barbara or something and just hang.  Gotta check weather, lodging etc... but you know.. WTF - I should do it just I would if I were with a friend.  Go out to breakfast, go to the beach, hand, read whatever... go back to the hotel - get cleaned up and go out.. dinner or whatever.  Not sure on what days yet... thinkin I COULD plan to do an earlier (wed/thurs night come back Friday) or later Thurs/ Fri come back Saturday)  Then maybe I can get some night life .. not that I want to DATE anyone down there.... and before anyone spouts.. yes, I KNOW PB's down there... and I'm sure y'all waiting for a second opinion!

SO PB, wanna make Albooobie jealous and see me in person?! Maybe we can barter for dinner.    Alboobie IS in CA too, right??

Seriously, I just need to go somewhere where I'm not home.  New roomie will be here and I just need to relax for a change.  I NEVER do!  I think one reason why my back got tweeked was #1 stress from the 10 hour days and covering for our Corporate Counsel and the Admin... and I just don't stop sometimes.  Skiing will help.  So - I figure Santa Cruz is too close, I could do Pismo but was just there.... and San Diego is kinda far.. so somewhere in the middle I'm thinkin.  I just want a nice beach.. that's all!!  I'm leaving my laptop behind so I won't be doing any work - a rareity for me... I even took it to Vegas.  I'm just too dedicated.. so this is actually going to be difficult... no internet for 3 whole fun-filled days.  

I'm also thinkin of doing a wildcard with club med.  You pay $1000... and pick the week... they pick the place.  Sounds kinda fun if I don't get stuck in some third world country.  I'll do that later in the summer... after ski season's over.

Hey dvlmn, I'm going to waterski sign ups tonight in Sunnyvale.. I have dinner plans but if that changes, I'll call you.


----------



## craig777 (May 14, 2002)

Hey sugar, you really sound like you need some time away. Try to relax on your vacation. Wish I could help relieve some of that tension.


----------



## Sosunni (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> You are one busy girl.
> 
> Yes, you are correct I read it all. I love to read how you interject the humor. That is so sweet how you deal with your Nonnie.
> ...



You'd LIKE that wouldn't you!? 

Yea, I seem to do that... keep going and going... so I'm looking for some serious down time... a book, some sand, maybe find a hottub... and a cute stranger with no name... and my instructions will be "Just don't talk!"  Fuq'n men.. sometimes just ruin the shit by opening their mouth.. especially the cute  DUMB ones!  But, I have a weakness for cute so....

Can you say.. sexual frustration!? Fuq!  (I think this belongs in the official FUQ thread)


----------



## Sosunni (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Hey sugar, you really sound like you need some time away. Try to relax on your vacation. Wish I could help relieve some of that tension.



Thanks sweetie.. I'm gonna have to buy bigger batteries or something!!


----------



## craig777 (May 14, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> You'd LIKE that wouldn't you!?



You have got to be kidding. Hell yes I would like that.   
Having your naked behind over my knee. 



> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> Yea, I seem to do that... keep going and going... so I'm looking for some serious down time... a book, some sand, maybe find a hottub... and a cute stranger with no name... and my instructions will be "Just don't talk!" Fuq'n men.. sometimes just ruin the shit by opening their mouth.. especially the cute DUMB ones! But, I have a weakness for cute so....
> 
> Can you say.. sexual frustration!? Fuq! (I think this belongs in the official FUQ thread)



    What can I say, we're men.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2002)

wohohooooo Gimme a call, I should only be workin til like 8 tonight.


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2002)

"Not as much as it may cost you. You're dealing with a deprived girl.. not sure I can be trusted alone. "
**Ha! Take one good look at my scrawny, fat ass, and you'll just prefer to write the check!


Wanna get away from it? I'm going to Oklahoma the 5th  - 9th for a paint ball tournament. I guarantee to get you all hot, sticky and sweaty...


----------



## Sosunni (May 15, 2002)

May 15 - Wed - Shoulders

Milatary press
15@25#
12@25#
10@25#

Lateral raises
3x15@8# (10# was taken)

Rotator cuff dealy
3x15@10#  (I clubed her and got 'em)

Upright Row
3x15@20#

Serratus
3x15@70#

30 Minutes CROSS-robics machine #4 plate.

Still working on plans for next week... Mom's whining now that I was time for me... may have to suck up and get in with her on the weekend.  That's it, I'll offer to sleep over... that'll do it.  Sat night... naw... that's SATURDAY night... what kind of life would I have if I sleep at my mommies on Saturday night.. I know SUNDAY.. that's a good day to spend with parents.

There was a new dude at the sign ups last night.  The guy's 6'4"...man, that's tall!  Says he's into mr biking and windsurfing a lot ... gave me the third degree on what I like to do.. clearly wants me   We did exchange cards...  it'd be nice to have another things to do outside this summer, ya know.. get exposed..... I mean, exposed to new things.. I have a mt bike but it's super old... but maybe I'll try it out.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 15, 2002)

so that's what I'm doing wrong. I need to carry my cards around.  lol


----------



## Sosunni (May 15, 2002)

Can't hurt!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 15, 2002)

Get this... I go to get a pedicare tonight.  I call.. they close at 8 so _ toss on some khacki shorts and a white v-neck T.. and head out.  While she's doing my pedicure.. her boob keeps hitting my foot.. or her foot keeps going into my boob.... 

Once I got home.. I realized why....

No shoes to wear to pedicure - $00
Pedicure itself - $20
Realizing after you got home that the taupe colored bra under your white shirt TOTALLY shows your nipples!!!  Priceless

No wonder I had 2-3 of the ladies working me at the same time.

Man.. just imagine.... 

They want me!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 16, 2002)

Thursday, 6/16/02 Bi's Abz

I actually got to the gym at 5!!  Even my ex-infant Tommy was surprised.

Incline db (<--- 2 girls back to back!) curls
8@20#
6@20#
5@20#
Burnt those suckers out first thing!!

Cable Skull crushers - high
3x15@40#
BB Curls
3x15@15# (my form is really good on these!)

Low cable curls
15@20#
12@20#
10@20#

Straight bar cable curls
3x15@50#

Cybex crunches
25@80#
25@90#
25@100#
25@110#

Decline straigh leg lifts
3x15 no wt  - holding it for 15 at end

Twists
3x45 no wt

alternated with 
Decline crunches 10# plate
3x15@10

These were easier than usual.  But I can't stuck a 25# plate on my chest so I guess I'll just do more

Doing the cable skull crushers.. I saw some abs peaking through!!!  WOO HOO!!

30 Min Cross-robics #4 plate

Taking off for skiing tomorrow about noon.. hope to hit the gym early early... so I'd better pack up my glow in the dark penis bottle, the ice chest... plan my food - and hopefully I can get THAT under control and not eat the the Marina... but it's SOOO good... grilled cheese sands... man!

Looking forward to time off next week.  Looks like I'll be headed down South in search of a beach!  Called a friend in Hollywood..we'll see!

Day to Vacation - 1 - this one!


----------



## Sosunni (May 17, 2002)

May 17 - 2002 FRIDAY!!!  Chest

I came hom elast night to an elf that had mowed my front lawn... Too COOL!  I'm a happy girl for that.

Bench press

15@10#
12@15#
10@20#

Incline flies
3x15@20#

Decline flies
3x15@15#
alternated with decline crunches
3x10@15#

Decline bench
3x15@10

Pec Dec
3x15@30#

X-robics.... 30 Min #4 plate

Getting read yo take off to ski... should be a wonderful weekend.  Won't get any gym time in over the weekend but I'm hoping that my eating and drinking won't totally suck!

Jello shots from my cleavage... I donno....


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 17, 2002)

wohohooo, what time do the jello shots begin. 

Plus jello is good for your knees so these could be considered healthy.


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

Yea.. so is wine.. it's a fruit!  

OK - I'm only gonna post in the challange thread from now on... I can't keep up with myself!!    (How pathetic)


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

OK, I'm quietly gonna post in here... 

I think I need to do a personal ad again.  I'm getting tired of no life.. I don't meet people cause all I do it gym it at 5 AM - and who in their right mind's doing that!?!? - and work.. and I live by "you don't get your meat where you get your bread"

So..maybe something simply like yahoo or some crap.  May be entertaining to share some of that here.. but the vunerable parts... I'll have to write in my hand written journal.

I hate PMS... turns me to a freaking GIRL!

:suicide"


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2002)

hey join the no life club, i think i'm the frickin president. 

and hey you are a girl.   that's not a bad thing.


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hey join the no life club, i think i'm the frickin president.
> 
> and hey you are a girl.   that's not a bad thing.




Yea, I guess that makes it a little easier... all I have to do is ASK for it 

It's just old... I've NEVER gone this long without dating someone.. but again, I did change my standards... my mom bought me a book for Christmas "I don't need to have children... I date them"

I know she's kidding.. and it's funny.. but how the hell are you supposed to meet people!?!?!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2002)

once you figure it out let me know


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

Sure.. that and when I win the lotto!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 30, 2002)

wohohoooo so then I'll be rich and meeting people  

heheeheh


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2002)

..you'll be rich...and people will be meeting...YOU!
Not that I would know....


----------

